# I am done



## ConHog

I can no longer be part of a military that answers to this disaster. I am putting my retirement papers in tomorrow. Sad decision after 21 years but I just can't even think about fighting for this socialist jerkoff we have serving in the White House now.


----------



## random3434




----------



## hortysir

What disaster are you talking about?

Obama?



Dude.....don't let one man make you give up.

You ain't serving him.
You're protecting US...as in U.S.

There were a few officers I didn't like, but I still respect their rank and I just kept telling myself that, in the big picture, they weren't who I was working for.


Just think long and hard about it, bro.



And remember    vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv


----------



## random3434

Corndog must really hate his country. 

If we were attacked by terrorists, he's be on the USMB posting instead of using his 'military skills' to defend our country, all because he hates the President so much.

What a douche.


----------



## Tom Clancy

ConHog said:


> I can no longer be part of a military that answers to this disaster. I am putting my retirement papers in tomorrow. Sad decision after 21 years but I just can't even think about fighting for this socialist jerkoff we have serving in the White House now.



Don't you think you're overreacting? ...just a tad?


----------



## random3434

When I saw this thread title, I thought he meant he was done with the USMB, after all, 
who can beat this?

*Total Posts: 1,842 
Posts Per Day: 138.14 *
Find all posts by ConHog 
Find all threads started by ConHog 

I thought maybe his computer caught on fire.


----------



## ConHog

Echo Zulu said:


> Corndog must really hate his country.
> 
> If we were attacked by terrorists, he's be on the USMB posting instead of using his 'military skills' to defend our country, all because he hates the President so much.
> 
> What a douche.



That was totally uncalled for. I have shed my blood for this country. I have been separated from my family 3 years out of the last 20, which admittedly isn't as much as some military members. I have given 20 years plus of my life defending the very flag which guarantees your right to call me a douche. 

This is a personal decision that has been coming for awhile, the fact that I am looking at another potential deployment , this time to somewhere along the southern border again, to sit it an office while our border is invaded played a big part in that decision. 

I am worried that a point is going to come where the US military is going to be called upon to fire upon American citizens, and that I will not do. 

I would however defend you if Obama one day decides to use the military to quash your rights; and yes I fear that day may come soon.  

Nope, the decision is made......


----------



## hortysir

Echo Zulu said:


> When I saw this thread title, I thought he meant he was done with the USMB, after all,
> who can beat this?
> 
> *Total Posts: 1,842
> Posts Per Day: 138.14 *
> Find all posts by ConHog
> Find all threads started by ConHog
> 
> I thought maybe his computer caught on fire.


My first thought too, but I don't ever reply to "goodbye threads".

I'm starting to get the feeling I'm gonna regret replying to this one......


----------



## Luissa

I call bullshit! For one he would have to leave the bomb shelter to file his paperwork.


----------



## random3434

ConHog said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Corndog must really hate his country.
> 
> If we were attacked by terrorists, he's be on the USMB posting instead of using his 'military skills' to defend our country, all because he hates the President so much.
> 
> What a douche.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was totally uncalled for. I have shed my blood for this country. I have been separated from my family 3 years out of the last 20, which admittedly isn't as much as some military members. I have given 20 years plus of my life defending the very flag which guarantees your right to call me a douche.
> 
> This is a personal decision that has been coming for awhile, the fact that I am looking at another potential deployment , this time to somewhere along the southern border again, to sit it an office while our border is invaded played a big part in that decision.
> 
> I am worried that a point is going to come where the US military is going to be called upon to fire upon American citizens, and that I will not do.
> 
> I would however defend you if Obama one day decides to use the military to quash your rights; and yes I fear that day may come soon.
> 
> Nope, the decision is made......
Click to expand...


Well, your hysterical reaction to why you are "quitting" is a bit over the top. And the fact that you announce it on a message board you just joined,,,,,,,,,,,hmmmmmmmmmmmmm


I smell something rotten in Denmark...........................................


----------



## ConHog

Echo Zulu said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Corndog must really hate his country.
> 
> If we were attacked by terrorists, he's be on the USMB posting instead of using his 'military skills' to defend our country, all because he hates the President so much.
> 
> What a douche.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was totally uncalled for. I have shed my blood for this country. I have been separated from my family 3 years out of the last 20, which admittedly isn't as much as some military members. I have given 20 years plus of my life defending the very flag which guarantees your right to call me a douche.
> 
> This is a personal decision that has been coming for awhile, the fact that I am looking at another potential deployment , this time to somewhere along the southern border again, to sit it an office while our border is invaded played a big part in that decision.
> 
> I am worried that a point is going to come where the US military is going to be called upon to fire upon American citizens, and that I will not do.
> 
> I would however defend you if Obama one day decides to use the military to quash your rights; and yes I fear that day may come soon.
> 
> Nope, the decision is made......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, your hysterical reaction to why you are "quitting" is a bit over the top. And the fact that you announce it on a message board you just joined,,,,,,,,,,,hmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> 
> I smell something rotten in Denmark...........................................
Click to expand...


Oh my, you mean announcing my decision to retire from the military in a military forum breeches some etiquette? I could see your reaction, maybe, if I had announced it in the current events or somewhere, but this is a forum about the MILITARY.


----------



## strollingbones

my father could have retired before his first tour of vietnam...his reasoning....if all the people who were trained to fight....who had been trained...suddenly got out....you left a bunch of kids to get killed...he didnt enlist to march...he enlisted to fight....he went the first time he was called...he went the last time he was called.....he was away from the family many times...and his was gone for at least a year....never 4 months or 6 months....he couldnt telly phone or email.....all they had was snail mail ....

he received the bronze star for his efforts...and many other things....a whole chest full of ribbons etc...


he dies of cancer....was it agent orange...i dont know...he use to talk about being in a jungle so thick you could nt see your hand extended at arms length...they would call for the orange...it would be dropped..he said within a half hour....it was all gone...and they were breathing this?

i am very proud of my father....

my advice to you...run...get the hell out....enjoy your family....a 4 th is really pushing your luck the odds are against you....

do what you need to do for your family and yourself....you have given 21 years.....thats enough


----------



## random3434

ConHog said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was totally uncalled for. I have shed my blood for this country. I have been separated from my family 3 years out of the last 20, which admittedly isn't as much as some military members. I have given 20 years plus of my life defending the very flag which guarantees your right to call me a douche.
> 
> This is a personal decision that has been coming for awhile, the fact that I am looking at another potential deployment , this time to somewhere along the southern border again, to sit it an office while our border is invaded played a big part in that decision.
> 
> I am worried that a point is going to come where the US military is going to be called upon to fire upon American citizens, and that I will not do.
> 
> I would however defend you if Obama one day decides to use the military to quash your rights; and yes I fear that day may come soon.
> 
> Nope, the decision is made......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, your hysterical reaction to why you are "quitting" is a bit over the top. And the fact that you announce it on a message board you just joined,,,,,,,,,,,hmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> 
> I smell something rotten in Denmark...........................................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh my, you mean announcing my decision to retire from the military in a military forum breeches some etiquette? I could see your reaction, maybe, if I had announced it in the current events or somewhere, but this is a forum about the MILITARY.
Click to expand...


That sound you hear going over your head is NOT an airplane son.


----------



## strollingbones

we all vent on here.....there is time requirement...no 15 posts till you can vent...

i think you need to separate his being an ass on the general board...with what he is saying here.


----------



## ConHog

hellbitch said:


> my father could have retired before his first tour of vietnam...his reasoning....if all the people who were trained to fight....who had been trained...suddenly got out....you left a bunch of kids to get killed...he didnt enlist to march...he enlisted to fight....he went the first time he was called...he went the last time he was called.....he was away from the family many times...and his was gone for at least a year....never 4 months or 6 months....he couldnt telly phone or email.....all they had was snail mail ....
> 
> he received the bronze star for his efforts...and many other things....a whole chest full of ribbons etc...
> 
> 
> he dies of cancer....was it agent orange...i dont know...he use to talk about being in a jungle so thick you could nt see your hand extended at arms length...they would call for the orange...it would be dropped..he said within a half hour....it was all gone...and they were breathing this?
> 
> i am very proud of my father....
> 
> my advice to you...run...get the hell out....enjoy your family....a 4 th is really pushing your luck the odds are against you....
> 
> do what you need to do for your family and yourself....you have given 21 years.....thats enough



you should be proud of your father


----------



## namvet

ConHog said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was totally uncalled for. I have shed my blood for this country. I have been separated from my family 3 years out of the last 20, which admittedly isn't as much as some military members. I have given 20 years plus of my life defending the very flag which guarantees your right to call me a douche.
> 
> This is a personal decision that has been coming for awhile, the fact that I am looking at another potential deployment , this time to somewhere along the southern border again, to sit it an office while our border is invaded played a big part in that decision.
> 
> I am worried that a point is going to come where the US military is going to be called upon to fire upon American citizens, and that I will not do.
> 
> I would however defend you if Obama one day decides to use the military to quash your rights; and yes I fear that day may come soon.
> 
> Nope, the decision is made......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, your hysterical reaction to why you are "quitting" is a bit over the top. And the fact that you announce it on a message board you just joined,,,,,,,,,,,hmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> 
> I smell something rotten in Denmark...........................................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh my, you mean announcing my decision to retire from the military in a military forum breeches some etiquette? I could see your reaction, maybe, if I had announced it in the current events or somewhere, but this is a forum about the MILITARY.
Click to expand...


after 21 years your entitled. i would not fight for Osama or any his comrades. fuck em. I had to fight for LBJ. and that was bad enough. salute


----------



## kurtsprincess

ConHog said:


> I can no longer be part of a military that answers to this disaster. I am putting my retirement papers in tomorrow. Sad decision after 21 years but I just can't even think about fighting for this socialist jerkoff we have serving in the White House now.



Hey Con......it's a tough world out there right now .... finding, getting and keeping a job is difficult in this economy.  You are a Captain, Active Duty Guard, right?  That pays good money and you shouldn't be worried about layoffs either (unless your not qualifying for promotions any more) like in the private sector.

Before you just up and turn in your papers, think about the pay and benefits you are getting and whether you want to put your family at risk if you can't find an equal pay job.  

My husband is a CSM, Active Duty National Guard soldier .... joined in 1979 and we have this discussion frequently, about whether he should retire or stay (he's certainly done his duty).  Even though he may disagree with the CIC's he doesn't let his personal issues get in the way of his duty.  He feels more loyalty to his unit and country than he does the CIC anyway.

But hey, I think your fellow soldiers would rather you quit if your heart isn't in it than stay and get deployed and put their lives at risk cause you didn't want to be there.

Your decision....good luck.


----------



## Sarah G

Echo Zulu said:


> When I saw this thread title, I thought he meant he was done with the USMB, after all,
> who can beat this?
> 
> *Total Posts: 1,842
> Posts Per Day: 138.14 *
> Find all posts by ConHog
> Find all threads started by ConHog
> 
> I thought maybe his computer caught on fire.





He needs to retire..

Total Posts: 5,134 
Posts Per Day: 10.92 
Find all posts by Sarah G 
Find all threads started by Sarah G 

I've been here 1 1/2 yrs.


----------



## ConHog

kurtsprincess said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can no longer be part of a military that answers to this disaster. I am putting my retirement papers in tomorrow. Sad decision after 21 years but I just can't even think about fighting for this socialist jerkoff we have serving in the White House now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Con......it's a tough world out there right now .... finding, getting and keeping a job is difficult in this economy.  You are a Captain, Active Duty Guard, right?  That pays good money and you shouldn't be worried about layoffs either (unless your not qualifying for promotions any more) like in the private sector.
> 
> Before you just up and turn in your papers, think about the pay and benefits you are getting and whether you want to put your family at risk if you can't find an equal pay job.
> 
> My husband is a CSM, Active Duty National Guard soldier .... joined in 1979 and we have this discussion frequently, about whether he should retire or stay (he's certainly done his duty).  Even though he may disagree with the CIC's he doesn't let his personal issues get in the way of his duty.  He feels more loyalty to his unit and country than he does the CIC anyway.
> 
> But hey, I think your fellow soldiers would rather you quit if your heart isn't in it than stay and get deployed and put their lives at risk cause you didn't want to be there.
> 
> Your decision....good luck.
Click to expand...


thankfuly, for me, money isn't an issue. I'll qualify for full retirement pay, and my wife is a few years  younger than me and has a good job. Nope, I'm retiring from work period. Well, not true, I'm going to be a house daddy. Which will save us $400 a month right there, no more daycare. 

Lay around and watch tv all day long, do some cooking and cleaning, sounds good to me.  the wife did say maybe I might have to sell my car , but that aint happening.


----------



## Againsheila

ConHog said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Corndog must really hate his country.
> 
> If we were attacked by terrorists, he's be on the USMB posting instead of using his 'military skills' to defend our country, all because he hates the President so much.
> 
> What a douche.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was totally uncalled for. I have shed my blood for this country. I have been separated from my family 3 years out of the last 20, which admittedly isn't as much as some military members. I have given 20 years plus of my life defending the very flag which guarantees your right to call me a douche.
> 
> This is a personal decision that has been coming for awhile, the fact that I am looking at another potential deployment , this time to somewhere along the southern border again, to sit it an office while our border is invaded played a big part in that decision.
> 
> I am worried that a point is going to come where the US military is going to be called upon to fire upon American citizens, and that I will not do.
> 
> I would however defend you if Obama one day decides to use the military to quash your rights; and yes I fear that day may come soon.
> 
> Nope, the decision is made......
Click to expand...


I support your decision and thank you for your service.


----------



## Middleman

I don't see much difference in the military policy of Obama vs Bush.


----------



## Middleman

hellbitch said:


> we all vent on here.....there is time requirement...no 15 posts till you can vent...
> 
> i think you need to separate his being an ass on the general board...with what he is saying here.



I agree here. We all have different parts to ourselves.


----------



## ConHog

Middleman said:


> I don't see much difference in the military policy of Obama vs Bush.



I didn't particularly support that clown either. However a couple things were different.

1. MY ow personal situation. I wasn't about to reitre short of my 20. That was the entire idea of joining so young.

2. I don't think Obama respects the military, Bush did

3. I honestly see a day when Obama orders a national guard unit somewhere to deploy against American. I would have to refuse that order.


----------



## xotoxi

Echo Zulu said:


> Corndog must really hate his country.
> 
> If we were attacked by terrorists, he's be on the USMB posting instead of using his 'military skills' to defend our country, all because he hates the President so much.
> 
> What a douche.



It's a shame, because I heard that Cornlog has madd military skillz.

He's good with the longbow and nunchucks, as well as computer skillz.  Girls like guys with skillz.

I heard he also has a cool bike.


----------



## CMike

ConHog said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Corndog must really hate his country.
> 
> If we were attacked by terrorists, he's be on the USMB posting instead of using his 'military skills' to defend our country, all because he hates the President so much.
> 
> What a douche.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was totally uncalled for. I have shed my blood for this country. I have been separated from my family 3 years out of the last 20, which admittedly isn't as much as some military members. I have given 20 years plus of my life defending the very flag which guarantees your right to call me a douche.
> 
> This is a personal decision that has been coming for awhile, the fact that I am looking at another potential deployment , this time to somewhere along the southern border again, to sit it an office while our border is invaded played a big part in that decision.
> 
> I am worried that a point is going to come where the US military is going to be called upon to fire upon American citizens, and that I will not do.
> 
> I would however defend you if Obama one day decides to use the military to quash your rights; and yes I fear that day may come soon.
> 
> Nope, the decision is made......
Click to expand...


It's a lot more than I ever did for my country.


----------



## xotoxi

ConHog said:


> I can no longer be part of a military that answers to this disaster. I am putting my retirement papers in tomorrow. Sad decision after 21 years but I just can't even think about fighting for this socialist jerkoff we have serving in the White House now.



This thread suddenly makes all of those previous "I'm Leaving USMB For Good" threads not seem so whiny.


----------



## SFC Ollie

I don't always agree with ConHog. however I can understand him perfectly. One of the reasons I retired after 22 years instead of the 26 I was looking at, was because of Clinton being elected. Now that's not the only reason, but it was definitely in the top 5.

Number one was I just got tired of it. I suppose you could say it wasn't fun any more.

So ConHog, Carry on brother, and best to you.


----------



## Middleman

ConHog said:


> Middleman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see much difference in the military policy of Obama vs Bush.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't particularly support that clown either. However a couple things were different.
> 
> 1. MY ow personal situation. I wasn't about to reitre short of my 20. That was the entire idea of joining so young.
> 
> 2. I don't think Obama respects the military, Bush did
> 
> 3. I honestly see a day when Obama orders a national guard unit somewhere to deploy against American. I would have to refuse that order.
Click to expand...


I respect your decision.


----------



## kurtsprincess

ConHog said:


> kurtsprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can no longer be part of a military that answers to this disaster. I am putting my retirement papers in tomorrow. Sad decision after 21 years but I just can't even think about fighting for this socialist jerkoff we have serving in the White House now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Con......it's a tough world out there right now .... finding, getting and keeping a job is difficult in this economy.  You are a Captain, Active Duty Guard, right?  That pays good money and you shouldn't be worried about layoffs either (unless your not qualifying for promotions any more) like in the private sector.
> 
> Before you just up and turn in your papers, think about the pay and benefits you are getting and whether you want to put your family at risk if you can't find an equal pay job.
> 
> My husband is a CSM, Active Duty National Guard soldier .... joined in 1979 and we have this discussion frequently, about whether he should retire or stay (he's certainly done his duty).  Even though he may disagree with the CIC's he doesn't let his personal issues get in the way of his duty.  He feels more loyalty to his unit and country than he does the CIC anyway.
> 
> But hey, I think your fellow soldiers would rather you quit if your heart isn't in it than stay and get deployed and put their lives at risk cause you didn't want to be there.
> 
> Your decision....good luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thankfuly, for me, money isn't an issue. I'll qualify for full retirement pay, and my wife is a few years  younger than me and has a good job. Nope, I'm retiring from work period. Well, not true, I'm going to be a house daddy. Which will save us $400 a month right there, no more daycare.
> 
> Lay around and watch tv all day long, do some cooking and cleaning, sounds good to me.  the wife did say maybe I might have to sell my car , but that aint happening.
Click to expand...


House daddy sounds fun.....

Will you get Tricare for life?  It's great that you'll be able to live on your retirement pay!!!


----------



## xotoxi

Echo Zulu said:


> When I saw this thread title, I thought he meant he was done with the USMB, after all,
> who can beat this?
> 
> *Total Posts: 1,842
> Posts Per Day: 138.14 *
> Find all posts by ConHog
> Find all threads started by ConHog
> 
> I thought maybe his computer caught on fire.



SHIT!  He's even got _posting_ skillz!!!


----------



## rdean

ConHog said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Corndog must really hate his country.
> 
> If we were attacked by terrorists, he's be on the USMB posting instead of using his 'military skills' to defend our country, all because he hates the President so much.
> 
> What a douche.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was totally uncalled for. I have shed my blood for this country. I have been separated from my family 3 years out of the last 20, which admittedly isn't as much as some military members. I have given 20 years plus of my life defending the very flag which guarantees your right to call me a douche.
> 
> This is a personal decision that has been coming for awhile, the fact that I am looking at another potential deployment , this time to somewhere along the southern border again, to sit it an office while our border is invaded played a big part in that decision.
> 
> I am worried that a point is going to come where the US military is going to be called upon to fire upon American citizens, and that I will not do.
> 
> I would however defend you if Obama one day decides to use the military to quash your rights; and yes I fear that day may come soon.
> 
> Nope, the decision is made......
Click to expand...


And you served for EIGHT years under the Bush Administration?  WHAT THE FUCK IS WRONG WITH YOU?

Full Text of Iraqi Constitution - washingtonpost.com

*Article 2: 

First: Islam is the official religion of the State and it is a fundamental source of legislation: 

A. No law that contradicts the established provisions of Islam may be established. *

LOOK!  THAT MEANS IRAQ IS NOW A HARD RIGHT RELIGIOUS THEOCRACY.  You served a president that let that happen?  

And look at this:

*Article 31: 

First: Every citizen has the right to health care. The state takes care of public health and provide the means of prevention and treatment by building different types of hospitals and medical institutions. 

Second: Individuals and institutions may build hospitals or clinics or places for treatment with the supervision of the state and this shall be regulated by law. *

REPUBLICANS SUPPORTED THE PUBLIC OPTION FOR IRAQ.  FUCKING SOCIALISM.

Shame on you.  You should be angry at Republicans NOT Obama.


----------



## SFC Ollie

rdean said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Corndog must really hate his country.
> 
> If we were attacked by terrorists, he's be on the USMB posting instead of using his 'military skills' to defend our country, all because he hates the President so much.
> 
> What a douche.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was totally uncalled for. I have shed my blood for this country. I have been separated from my family 3 years out of the last 20, which admittedly isn't as much as some military members. I have given 20 years plus of my life defending the very flag which guarantees your right to call me a douche.
> 
> This is a personal decision that has been coming for awhile, the fact that I am looking at another potential deployment , this time to somewhere along the southern border again, to sit it an office while our border is invaded played a big part in that decision.
> 
> I am worried that a point is going to come where the US military is going to be called upon to fire upon American citizens, and that I will not do.
> 
> I would however defend you if Obama one day decides to use the military to quash your rights; and yes I fear that day may come soon.
> 
> Nope, the decision is made......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you served for EIGHT years under the Bush Administration?  WHAT THE FUCK IS WRONG WITH YOU?
> 
> Full Text of Iraqi Constitution - washingtonpost.com
> 
> *Article 2:
> 
> First: Islam is the official religion of the State and it is a fundamental source of legislation:
> 
> A. No law that contradicts the established provisions of Islam may be established. *
> 
> LOOK!  THAT MEANS IRAQ IS NOW A HARD RIGHT RELIGIOUS THEOCRACY.  You served a president that let that happen?
> 
> And look at this:
> 
> *Article 31:
> 
> First: Every citizen has the right to health care. The state takes care of public health and provide the means of prevention and treatment by building different types of hospitals and medical institutions.
> 
> Second: Individuals and institutions may build hospitals or clinics or places for treatment with the supervision of the state and this shall be regulated by law. *
> 
> REPUBLICANS SUPPORTED THE PUBLIC OPTION FOR IRAQ.  FUCKING SOCIALISM.
> 
> Shame on you.  You should be angry at Republicans NOT Obama.
Click to expand...


No you stupid shit, we supported the Iraqis running their own country the way they wanted to as a people. We didn't force feed them into governing the way we wanted them to. And you have a problem with that? Too fucking bad for you. Iraq does not equal the USA.


----------



## kwc57

ConHog said:


> I can no longer be part of a military that answers to this disaster. I am putting my retirement papers in tomorrow. Sad decision after 21 years but I just can't even think about fighting for this socialist jerkoff we have serving in the White House now.



Taking the Sarah Palin approach and quitting, eh?  Good for you!


----------



## Middleman

kwc57 said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can no longer be part of a military that answers to this disaster. I am putting my retirement papers in tomorrow. Sad decision after 21 years but I just can't even think about fighting for this socialist jerkoff we have serving in the White House now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking the Sarah Palin approach and quitting, eh?  Good for you!
Click to expand...


He says he has served over 20 years. That means he can now collect a pension and pursue other interests and career options. 

He doesn't trust Obama, and in that he has a lot of company. Give the guy a break. You may not agree with him and his posting style, but he's sharing something real here.


----------



## ConHog

Middleman said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can no longer be part of a military that answers to this disaster. I am putting my retirement papers in tomorrow. Sad decision after 21 years but I just can't even think about fighting for this socialist jerkoff we have serving in the White House now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking the Sarah Palin approach and quitting, eh?  Good for you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He says he has served over 20 years. That means he can now collect a pension and pursue other interests and career options.
> 
> He doesn't trust Obama, and in that he has a lot of company. Give the guy a break. You may not agree with him and his posting style, but he's sharing something real here.
Click to expand...


Thanks, but honestly, I don't give a shit what people like that think. Someone who gripes about Palin quitting while ignoring that Obama also quit his position means less than nothing to me.

Oh to the person who asked if I get to keep my Tricare, the answer is yes, albeit with plenty of fees. I honestly haven't looked that far into it yet.


----------



## SFC Ollie

ConHog said:


> Middleman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taking the Sarah Palin approach and quitting, eh?  Good for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He says he has served over 20 years. That means he can now collect a pension and pursue other interests and career options.
> 
> He doesn't trust Obama, and in that he has a lot of company. Give the guy a break. You may not agree with him and his posting style, but he's sharing something real here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks, but honestly, I don't give a shit what people like that think. Someone who gripes about Palin quitting while ignoring that Obama also quit his position means less than nothing to me.
> 
> Oh to the person who asked if I get to keep my Tricare, the answer is yes, albeit with plenty of fees. I honestly haven't looked that far into it yet.
Click to expand...


Tricare Prime isn't to bad. Best if you live near a Military Medical facility. It's about $460 a year for a family. No co-pay at an on base facility, for Doctor visits or prescriptions. If you have to go out in the civilian world it will Be a $12 co-pay for a doctor, $3, 9, or $22 for a prescription. And there are other things like emergency room fees and ambulances.........

Tricare For life is free, and is a secondary insurance to Medicare. Doesn't kick in until you are 65 or disabled.


----------



## del

ConHog said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was totally uncalled for. I have shed my blood for this country. I have been separated from my family 3 years out of the last 20, which admittedly isn't as much as some military members. I have given 20 years plus of my life defending the very flag which guarantees your right to call me a douche.
> 
> This is a personal decision that has been coming for awhile, the fact that I am looking at another potential deployment , this time to somewhere along the southern border again, to sit it an office while our border is invaded played a big part in that decision.
> 
> I am worried that a point is going to come where the US military is going to be called upon to fire upon American citizens, and that I will not do.
> 
> I would however defend you if Obama one day decides to use the military to quash your rights; and yes I fear that day may come soon.
> 
> Nope, the decision is made......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, your hysterical reaction to why you are "quitting" is a bit over the top. And the fact that you announce it on a message board you just joined,,,,,,,,,,,hmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> 
> I smell something rotten in Denmark...........................................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh my, you mean announcing my decision to retire from the military in a military forum breeches some etiquette? I could see your reaction, maybe, if I had announced it in the current events or somewhere, but this is a forum about the MILITARY.
Click to expand...


i don't know if you're aware of this, but sometimes people, um, embellish on the internet.

pretty weird, huh?


----------



## Quantum Windbag

The only people you have to justify your decision to are yourself and your family. If they are satisfied, the rest of us do not matter.


----------



## Dr Grump

ConHog said:


> I can no longer be part of a military that answers to this disaster. I am putting my retirement papers in tomorrow. Sad decision after 21 years but I just can't even think about fighting for this socialist jerkoff we have serving in the White House now.



Bummer, thought you were leaving the forum..

Oh, well, if you leave the military, look at the positives - its average IQ just went up....


----------



## rdean

SFC Ollie said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was totally uncalled for. I have shed my blood for this country. I have been separated from my family 3 years out of the last 20, which admittedly isn't as much as some military members. I have given 20 years plus of my life defending the very flag which guarantees your right to call me a douche.
> 
> This is a personal decision that has been coming for awhile, the fact that I am looking at another potential deployment , this time to somewhere along the southern border again, to sit it an office while our border is invaded played a big part in that decision.
> 
> I am worried that a point is going to come where the US military is going to be called upon to fire upon American citizens, and that I will not do.
> 
> I would however defend you if Obama one day decides to use the military to quash your rights; and yes I fear that day may come soon.
> 
> Nope, the decision is made......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you served for EIGHT years under the Bush Administration?  WHAT THE FUCK IS WRONG WITH YOU?
> 
> Full Text of Iraqi Constitution - washingtonpost.com
> 
> *Article 2:
> 
> First: Islam is the official religion of the State and it is a fundamental source of legislation:
> 
> A. No law that contradicts the established provisions of Islam may be established. *
> 
> LOOK!  THAT MEANS IRAQ IS NOW A HARD RIGHT RELIGIOUS THEOCRACY.  You served a president that let that happen?
> 
> And look at this:
> 
> *Article 31:
> 
> First: Every citizen has the right to health care. The state takes care of public health and provide the means of prevention and treatment by building different types of hospitals and medical institutions.
> 
> Second: Individuals and institutions may build hospitals or clinics or places for treatment with the supervision of the state and this shall be regulated by law. *
> 
> REPUBLICANS SUPPORTED THE PUBLIC OPTION FOR IRAQ.  FUCKING SOCIALISM.
> 
> Shame on you.  You should be angry at Republicans NOT Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you stupid shit, we supported the Iraqis running their own country the way they wanted to as a people. We didn't force feed them into governing the way we wanted them to. And you have a problem with that? Too fucking bad for you. Iraq does not equal the USA.
Click to expand...


NO, IT'S YOU WHO'S THE "STUPID FUCKING SHIT" MORON.  Iraqis never asked us to invade their country, dumbshit turd.  And now they are aligning with Iran, DIPSHIT.  What the fuck is wrong with you peabrain.

We had the guns.  We could have told them what kind of government we wanted them to have.  NOW THEY PUT UP THE WORST GOVERNMENT POSSIBLE, YOU FUCKING RETARD.

Women in Burka bags.

Christians murdered or chased out of the country.

Gays murdered (although, you probably like that)

AND THEY HATE OUR GUTS.  WE MADE ANOTHER ENEMY IN THE MIDDLE EAST.

BECAUSE OF FUCKING, DIPSHIT, RETARD LEMMINGS LIKE YOUR ASS.

**********************

I thought if I spoke in your language, you will have a better understanding.  Did that help?


----------



## Quantum Windbag

rdean said:


> And you served for EIGHT years under the Bush Administration?  WHAT THE FUCK IS WRONG WITH YOU?
> 
> Full Text of Iraqi Constitution - washingtonpost.com
> 
> *Article 2:
> 
> First: Islam is the official religion of the State and it is a fundamental source of legislation:
> 
> A. No law that contradicts the established provisions of Islam may be established. *
> 
> LOOK!  THAT MEANS IRAQ IS NOW A HARD RIGHT RELIGIOUS THEOCRACY.  You served a president that let that happen?
> 
> And look at this:
> 
> *Article 31:
> 
> First: Every citizen has the right to health care. The state takes care of public health and provide the means of prevention and treatment by building different types of hospitals and medical institutions.
> 
> Second: Individuals and institutions may build hospitals or clinics or places for treatment with the supervision of the state and this shall be regulated by law. *
> 
> REPUBLICANS SUPPORTED THE PUBLIC OPTION FOR IRAQ.  FUCKING SOCIALISM.
> 
> Shame on you.  You should be angry at Republicans NOT Obama.



Can you do anything without blaming Bush? Why is it you are so obsessed with him anyway? Are you a stalker or something?


----------



## Dr Grump

SFC Ollie said:


> I don't always agree with ConHog. however I can understand him perfectly. One of the reasons I retired after 22 years instead of the 26 I was looking at, was because of Clinton being elected. Now that's not the only reason, but it was definitely in the top 5.
> 
> Number one was I just got tired of it. I suppose you could say it wasn't fun any more.
> 
> So ConHog, Carry on brother, and best to you.



And did the world fall apart when Clinton got elected? No.....

You Chicken Little's crack me up...


----------



## Mr Natural

I don't even believe he's in the military.

And if he is, fuck him, we don't need his kind defending us.  Let him go home a raise his Great Danes.  Or was that another bullshit story?


----------



## rdean

Quantum Windbag said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you served for EIGHT years under the Bush Administration?  WHAT THE FUCK IS WRONG WITH YOU?
> 
> Full Text of Iraqi Constitution - washingtonpost.com
> 
> *Article 2:
> 
> First: Islam is the official religion of the State and it is a fundamental source of legislation:
> 
> A. No law that contradicts the established provisions of Islam may be established. *
> 
> LOOK!  THAT MEANS IRAQ IS NOW A HARD RIGHT RELIGIOUS THEOCRACY.  You served a president that let that happen?
> 
> And look at this:
> 
> *Article 31:
> 
> First: Every citizen has the right to health care. The state takes care of public health and provide the means of prevention and treatment by building different types of hospitals and medical institutions.
> 
> Second: Individuals and institutions may build hospitals or clinics or places for treatment with the supervision of the state and this shall be regulated by law. *
> 
> REPUBLICANS SUPPORTED THE PUBLIC OPTION FOR IRAQ.  FUCKING SOCIALISM.
> 
> Shame on you.  You should be angry at Republicans NOT Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Can you do anything without blaming Bush?* Why is it you are so obsessed with him anyway? Are you a stalker or something?
Click to expand...


While Bush was in office, he let the biggest mass murderer in American history go scott free, he invaded a country that never attacked us, he was responsible for the deaths of over 4,000 American soldiers and the maiming of over 47, 000 by sending them to Iraq with old and rusty equipment, he ruined the Justice Department, he stacked the Supreme Court with the most partisan group in history, even trying to make his "secretary" a justice, he turned the entire world against us, he supported a hard right Islamic Iraqi Constitution, he stood by and watched the Iraqi Christians get slaughtered and chased out of the country, when we had the soldiers to protect them, refusing to let those Christians come here, he deregulated mining and oil drilling which led to terrible disasters, he never included either war in his budget, and gave a 2.4 trillion dollar tax break where more than half went to the top 1% of the nation.

And you don't blame him?  What good did he do?  How was he right for America?  

You can't just "pretend" that so much "wrong" never happened because it hurts you widdle ears.


----------



## Harry Dresden

rdean said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Can you do anything without blaming Bush?* Why is it you are so obsessed with him anyway? Are you a stalker or something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While Bush was in office, he let the biggest mass murderer in American history go scott free, he invaded a country that never attacked us, he was responsible for the deaths of over 4,000 American soldiers and the maiming of over 47, 000 by sending them to Iraq with old and rusty equipment, he ruined the Justice Department, he stacked the Supreme Court with the most partisan group in history, even trying to make his "secretary" a justice, he turned the entire world against us, he supported a hard right Islamic Iraqi Constitution, he stood by and watched the Iraqi Christians get slaughtered and chased out of the country, when we had the soldiers to protect them, refusing to let those Christians come here, he deregulated mining and oil drilling which led to terrible disasters, he never included either war in his budget, and gave a 2.4 trillion dollar tax break where more than half went to the top 1% of the nation.
> 
> And you don't blame him?  What good did he do?  How was he right for America?
> 
> You can't just "pretend" that so much "wrong" never happened because it hurts you widdle ears.
Click to expand...


Psssst.....hey Dean.....dont look now ....but i think Bush has been following you around.....it sure looked like him hiding behind that tree by your house....


----------



## jillian

Harry Dresden said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Can you do anything without blaming Bush?* Why is it you are so obsessed with him anyway? Are you a stalker or something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While Bush was in office, he let the biggest mass murderer in American history go scott free, he invaded a country that never attacked us, he was responsible for the deaths of over 4,000 American soldiers and the maiming of over 47, 000 by sending them to Iraq with old and rusty equipment, he ruined the Justice Department, he stacked the Supreme Court with the most partisan group in history, even trying to make his "secretary" a justice, he turned the entire world against us, he supported a hard right Islamic Iraqi Constitution, he stood by and watched the Iraqi Christians get slaughtered and chased out of the country, when we had the soldiers to protect them, refusing to let those Christians come here, he deregulated mining and oil drilling which led to terrible disasters, he never included either war in his budget, and gave a 2.4 trillion dollar tax break where more than half went to the top 1% of the nation.
> 
> And you don't blame him?  What good did he do?  How was he right for America?
> 
> You can't just "pretend" that so much "wrong" never happened because it hurts you widdle ears.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Psssst.....hey Dean.....dont look now ....but i think Bush has been following you around.....it sure looked like him hiding behind that tree by your house....
Click to expand...


and yet the O/P is whining about our current CinC while having no issue with the guy who did, in fact, endanger our troops in an unnecessary war of choice and who had issues with actually listening to his military folk.


----------



## ConHog

jillian said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> While Bush was in office, he let the biggest mass murderer in American history go scott free, he invaded a country that never attacked us, he was responsible for the deaths of over 4,000 American soldiers and the maiming of over 47, 000 by sending them to Iraq with old and rusty equipment, he ruined the Justice Department, he stacked the Supreme Court with the most partisan group in history, even trying to make his "secretary" a justice, he turned the entire world against us, he supported a hard right Islamic Iraqi Constitution, he stood by and watched the Iraqi Christians get slaughtered and chased out of the country, when we had the soldiers to protect them, refusing to let those Christians come here, he deregulated mining and oil drilling which led to terrible disasters, he never included either war in his budget, and gave a 2.4 trillion dollar tax break where more than half went to the top 1% of the nation.
> 
> And you don't blame him?  What good did he do?  How was he right for America?
> 
> You can't just "pretend" that so much "wrong" never happened because it hurts you widdle ears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psssst.....hey Dean.....dont look now ....but i think Bush has been following you around.....it sure looked like him hiding behind that tree by your house....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and yet the O/P is whining about our current CinC while having no issue with the guy who did, in fact, endanger our troops in an unnecessary war of choice and who had issues with actually listening to his military folk.
Click to expand...


I'm the OP and I never said I didn't have a problem with lots of things BOOSH did, in fact I did. I also clearly iterated why my personal circumstances have changed allowing to say fuck this im done.


----------



## kurtsprincess

SFC Ollie said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Middleman said:
> 
> 
> 
> He says he has served over 20 years. That means he can now collect a pension and pursue other interests and career options.
> 
> He doesn't trust Obama, and in that he has a lot of company. Give the guy a break. You may not agree with him and his posting style, but he's sharing something real here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, but honestly, I don't give a shit what people like that think. Someone who gripes about Palin quitting while ignoring that Obama also quit his position means less than nothing to me.
> 
> Oh to the person who asked if I get to keep my Tricare, the answer is yes, albeit with plenty of fees. I honestly haven't looked that far into it yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tricare Prime isn't to bad. Best if you live near a Military Medical facility. It's about $460 a year for a family. No co-pay at an on base facility, for Doctor visits or prescriptions. If you have to go out in the civilian world it will Be a $12 co-pay for a doctor, $3, 9, or $22 for a prescription. And there are other things like emergency room fees and ambulances.........
> 
> Tricare For life is free, and is a secondary insurance to Medicare. Doesn't kick in until you are 65 or disabled.
Click to expand...


We have Tricare Prime Remote .... and I have no copay and haven't had to pay anything for emergency room, etc. and all my tests are free (mammo, bone scans, etc.).  Husband is active duty....and we live more than 50 miles from a military medical facility which is why we have the Prime Remote.  We do have to get pre-auth for everything but it's not too bad.  I have the prescription copays, as the beneficiary, but hubby pays nothing for his meds.....but he's never sick either!

Haven't looked into the Tricare for Life yet but glad it's there ....


----------



## CrimsonWhite

That's too bad. I'm sure the Arkansas National Guard will be devastated.


----------



## sangha

Quantum Windbag said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you served for EIGHT years under the Bush Administration?  WHAT THE FUCK IS WRONG WITH YOU?
> 
> Full Text of Iraqi Constitution - washingtonpost.com
> 
> *Article 2:
> 
> First: Islam is the official religion of the State and it is a fundamental source of legislation:
> 
> A. No law that contradicts the established provisions of Islam may be established. *
> 
> LOOK!  THAT MEANS IRAQ IS NOW A HARD RIGHT RELIGIOUS THEOCRACY.  You served a president that let that happen?
> 
> And look at this:
> 
> *Article 31:
> 
> First: Every citizen has the right to health care. The state takes care of public health and provide the means of prevention and treatment by building different types of hospitals and medical institutions.
> 
> Second: Individuals and institutions may build hospitals or clinics or places for treatment with the supervision of the state and this shall be regulated by law. *
> 
> REPUBLICANS SUPPORTED THE PUBLIC OPTION FOR IRAQ.  FUCKING SOCIALISM.
> 
> Shame on you.  You should be angry at Republicans NOT Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you do anything without blaming Bush? Why is it you are so obsessed with him anyway? Are you a stalker or something?
Click to expand...


The conjob is quitting his career because of Obama, and all you notice is people blaming bush?

Did you even read the OP?


----------



## sangha

Mr Clean said:


> I don't even believe he's in the military.
> 
> And if he is, fuck him, we don't need his kind defending us.  Let him go home a raise his Great Danes.  Or was that another bullshit story?



Wait a minute!!! Are you saying that sometimes people lie on the Internet?  

Does this mean his story about shooting a hostage taker in the shoulder after being shot in the leg might not be true?

How can that be? He even called it a "True Story"!!!


----------



## sangha

ConHog said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> Psssst.....hey Dean.....dont look now ....but i think Bush has been following you around.....it sure looked like him hiding behind that tree by your house....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yet the O/P is whining about our current CinC while having no issue with the guy who did, in fact, endanger our troops in an unnecessary war of choice and who had issues with actually listening to his military folk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm the OP and I never said I didn't have a problem with lots of things BOOSH did, in fact I did. I also clearly iterated why my personal circumstances have changed allowing to say fuck this im done.
Click to expand...


Yes, you did give a very clear explanation - Obama is a socialist.

I guess it's too much to ask for acceptance of the "socialism" of a president from a soldier who receives his health insurance from the govt and who spent his entire adult life being paid by the govt.


----------



## ConHog

man life without Sangha is good.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

rdean said:


> While Bush was in office, he let the biggest mass murderer in American history go scott free, he invaded a country that never attacked us, he was responsible for the deaths of over 4,000 American soldiers and the maiming of over 47, 000 by sending them to Iraq with old and rusty equipment, he ruined the Justice Department, he stacked the Supreme Court with the most partisan group in history, even trying to make his "secretary" a justice, he turned the entire world against us, he supported a hard right Islamic Iraqi Constitution, he stood by and watched the Iraqi Christians get slaughtered and chased out of the country, when we had the soldiers to protect them, refusing to let those Christians come here, he deregulated mining and oil drilling which led to terrible disasters, he never included either war in his budget, and gave a 2.4 trillion dollar tax break where more than half went to the top 1% of the nation.
> 
> And you don't blame him?  What good did he do?  How was he right for America?
> 
> You can't just "pretend" that so much "wrong" never happened because it hurts you widdle ears.



I am marveling that you apparently are congenitally incapable of posting anywhere without mentioning Bush. I am seriously considering writing up a research proposal and getting funding to study you, I should be able to keep it up for at least 2 more administrations, maybe 3.

Don't worry about my ears, I have said worse things about Bush than you are capable of thinking. I can find fault with every administration that I have lived through, and that dates all the way back to before Camelot. The difference between me and brain dead racists like you is I can find good things about all of them too. I can even point to a thread on this forum where I was accused of sucking up to Obama because I pointed out that someone who criticized him was wrong about something he was saying. I believe that gives me a leg up on you in claiming that I am not just spouting partisan rhetoric.


----------



## ConHog

Quantum Windbag said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> While Bush was in office, he let the biggest mass murderer in American history go scott free, he invaded a country that never attacked us, he was responsible for the deaths of over 4,000 American soldiers and the maiming of over 47, 000 by sending them to Iraq with old and rusty equipment, he ruined the Justice Department, he stacked the Supreme Court with the most partisan group in history, even trying to make his "secretary" a justice, he turned the entire world against us, he supported a hard right Islamic Iraqi Constitution, he stood by and watched the Iraqi Christians get slaughtered and chased out of the country, when we had the soldiers to protect them, refusing to let those Christians come here, he deregulated mining and oil drilling which led to terrible disasters, he never included either war in his budget, and gave a 2.4 trillion dollar tax break where more than half went to the top 1% of the nation.
> 
> And you don't blame him?  What good did he do?  How was he right for America?
> 
> You can't just "pretend" that so much "wrong" never happened because it hurts you widdle ears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am marveling that you apparently are congenitally incapable of posting anywhere without mentioning Bush. I am seriously considering writing up a research proposal and getting funding to study you, I should be able to keep it up for at least 2 more administrations, maybe 3.
> 
> Don't worry about my ears, I have said worse things about Bush than you are capable of thinking. I can find fault with every administration that I have lived through, and that dates all the way back to before Camelot. The difference between me and brain dead racists like you is I can find good things about all of them too. I can even point to a thread on this forum where I was accused of sucking up to Obama because I pointed out that someone who criticized him was wrong about something he was saying. I believe that gives me a leg up on you in claiming that I am not just spouting partisan rhetoric.
Click to expand...


HA I was just recently accused of kissing Obama's ass for saying he was within the law appointing one man to oversee the oil spill fund. Amazing how partisan and stupid some people are.

and yes rdean is racist, and sexist.


----------



## Article 15

ConHog said:


> I can no longer be part of a military that answers to this disaster. I am putting my retirement papers in tomorrow. Sad decision after 21 years but I just can't even think about fighting for this socialist jerkoff we have serving in the White House now.



lol ...

Pussy.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

ConHog said:


> HA I was just recently accused of kissing Obama's ass for saying he was within the law appointing one man to oversee the oil spill fund. Amazing how partisan and stupid some people are.
> 
> and yes rdean is racist, and sexist.



I think it is a pretty stupid idea to let one man oversee the fund, but I also know it has precedent, and is legal.


----------



## ConHog

Quantum Windbag said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> HA I was just recently accused of kissing Obama's ass for saying he was within the law appointing one man to oversee the oil spill fund. Amazing how partisan and stupid some people are.
> 
> and yes rdean is racist, and sexist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is a pretty stupid idea to let one man oversee the fund, but I also know it has precedent, and is legal.
Click to expand...


I don't know how stupid it is honestly, I mean this guy appears to be honest, and you know how committees can fuck up anything. My understanding is that this guy will be independent from both Obama's Administration and BP . That's fair.

Oh by the way to all military retirees you are pussies, so says art15.


----------



## Article 15

ConHog said:


> Oh by the way to all military retirees you are pussies, so says art15.



Nope, just you.


----------



## Luissa

Article 15 said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh by the way to all military retirees you are pussies, so says art15.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, just you.
Click to expand...


Wouldn't that mean you were calling yourself a pussy?


----------



## CrimsonWhite

Wannabe Blonde said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh by the way to all military retirees you are pussies, so says art15.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, just you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wouldn't that mean you were calling yourself a pussy?
Click to expand...


Ironic, huh?


----------



## L.K.Eder

ConHog said:


> I can no longer be part of a military that answers to this disaster. I am putting my retirement papers in tomorrow. Sad decision after 21 years but I just can't even think about fighting for this socialist jerkoff we have serving in the White House now.


----------



## Article 15

CrimsonWhite said:


> Wannabe Blonde said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, just you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't that mean you were calling yourself a pussy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ironic, huh?
Click to expand...


I never retired from the military ...


----------



## Quantum Windbag

ConHog said:


> I don't know how stupid it is honestly, I mean this guy appears to be honest, and you know how committees can fuck up anything. My understanding is that this guy will be independent from both Obama's Administration and BP . That's fair.
> 
> Oh by the way to all military retirees you are pussies, so says art15.



He is honest, he just has a problem with judging merit of claims.


----------



## CrimsonWhite

Article 15 said:


> CrimsonWhite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wannabe Blonde said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't that mean you were calling yourself a pussy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ironic, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never retired from the military ...
Click to expand...


You aren't the only one. Irony is abound.


----------



## Modbert

I don't see the point in retiring because you think Obama is going to have you supposedly patrol the U.S one of these days. After all, if Liberals could serve under Dubya and actually go to fight in a war or two, you could certainly stand to stay in the National Guard. 

Though perhaps you should ask yourself why they stayed, the answer is quite obvious. It's because while the CinC is exactly that, it's the people of the United States that you're protecting. I could see actually retiring if Obama supposedly ever made you do whatever you're afraid of. Until that point, just doesn't make any sense to me.

But what do I know? After all, I'm just a college student.


----------



## Luissa

Article 15 said:


> CrimsonWhite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wannabe Blonde said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't that mean you were calling yourself a pussy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ironic, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never retired from the military ...
Click to expand...


 Either way, you are not a pussy!


----------



## jillian

sangha said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you served for EIGHT years under the Bush Administration?  WHAT THE FUCK IS WRONG WITH YOU?
> 
> Full Text of Iraqi Constitution - washingtonpost.com
> 
> *Article 2:
> 
> First: Islam is the official religion of the State and it is a fundamental source of legislation:
> 
> A. No law that contradicts the established provisions of Islam may be established. *
> 
> LOOK!  THAT MEANS IRAQ IS NOW A HARD RIGHT RELIGIOUS THEOCRACY.  You served a president that let that happen?
> 
> And look at this:
> 
> *Article 31:
> 
> First: Every citizen has the right to health care. The state takes care of public health and provide the means of prevention and treatment by building different types of hospitals and medical institutions.
> 
> Second: Individuals and institutions may build hospitals or clinics or places for treatment with the supervision of the state and this shall be regulated by law. *
> 
> REPUBLICANS SUPPORTED THE PUBLIC OPTION FOR IRAQ.  FUCKING SOCIALISM.
> 
> Shame on you.  You should be angry at Republicans NOT Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you do anything without blaming Bush? Why is it you are so obsessed with him anyway? Are you a stalker or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The conjob is quitting his career because of Obama, and all you notice is people blaming bush?
> 
> Did you even read the OP?
Click to expand...


there does seem to be a bit of a disconnect.


----------



## SFC Ollie

rdean said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you served for EIGHT years under the Bush Administration?  WHAT THE FUCK IS WRONG WITH YOU?
> 
> Full Text of Iraqi Constitution - washingtonpost.com
> 
> *Article 2:
> 
> First: Islam is the official religion of the State and it is a fundamental source of legislation:
> 
> A. No law that contradicts the established provisions of Islam may be established. *
> 
> LOOK!  THAT MEANS IRAQ IS NOW A HARD RIGHT RELIGIOUS THEOCRACY.  You served a president that let that happen?
> 
> And look at this:
> 
> *Article 31:
> 
> First: Every citizen has the right to health care. The state takes care of public health and provide the means of prevention and treatment by building different types of hospitals and medical institutions.
> 
> Second: Individuals and institutions may build hospitals or clinics or places for treatment with the supervision of the state and this shall be regulated by law. *
> 
> REPUBLICANS SUPPORTED THE PUBLIC OPTION FOR IRAQ.  FUCKING SOCIALISM.
> 
> Shame on you.  You should be angry at Republicans NOT Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No you stupid shit, we supported the Iraqis running their own country the way they wanted to as a people. We didn't force feed them into governing the way we wanted them to. And you have a problem with that? Too fucking bad for you. Iraq does not equal the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NO, IT'S YOU WHO'S THE "STUPID FUCKING SHIT" MORON.  Iraqis never asked us to invade their country, dumbshit turd.  And now they are aligning with Iran, DIPSHIT.  What the fuck is wrong with you peabrain.
> 
> We had the guns.  We could have told them what kind of government we wanted them to have.  NOW THEY PUT UP THE WORST GOVERNMENT POSSIBLE, YOU FUCKING RETARD.
> 
> Women in Burka bags.
> 
> Christians murdered or chased out of the country.
> 
> Gays murdered (although, you probably like that)
> 
> AND THEY HATE OUR GUTS.  WE MADE ANOTHER ENEMY IN THE MIDDLE EAST.
> 
> BECAUSE OF FUCKING, DIPSHIT, RETARD LEMMINGS LIKE YOUR ASS.
> 
> **********************
> 
> I thought if I spoke in your language, you will have a better understanding.  Did that help?
Click to expand...


I'm terribly sorry, but could you repeat that in English?


----------



## SFC Ollie

Dr Grump said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't always agree with ConHog. however I can understand him perfectly. One of the reasons I retired after 22 years instead of the 26 I was looking at, was because of Clinton being elected. Now that's not the only reason, but it was definitely in the top 5.
> 
> Number one was I just got tired of it. I suppose you could say it wasn't fun any more.
> 
> So ConHog, Carry on brother, and best to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And did the world fall apart when Clinton got elected? No.....
> 
> You Chicken Little's crack me up...
Click to expand...


So 22 years wasn't enough? Fuck off.


----------



## SFC Ollie

sangha said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> and yet the O/P is whining about our current CinC while having no issue with the guy who did, in fact, endanger our troops in an unnecessary war of choice and who had issues with actually listening to his military folk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the OP and I never said I didn't have a problem with lots of things BOOSH did, in fact I did. I also clearly iterated why my personal circumstances have changed allowing to say fuck this im done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, you did give a very clear explanation - Obama is a socialist.
> 
> I guess it's too much to ask for acceptance of the "socialism" of a president from a soldier who receives his health insurance from the govt and who spent his entire adult life being paid by the govt.
Click to expand...


Back off dumb ass, healthcare is part of military pay. Nothing socialist about it.


----------



## Harry Dresden

jillian said:


> and yet the O/P is whining about our current CinC while having no issue with the guy who did, in fact, endanger our troops in an unnecessary war of choice and who had issues with actually listening to his military folk.



i think Jill that Dean is somewhat obsessed with ANYTHING Republican....which is my point .....i agree that the Right have caused problems....but let me ask you.....have you or anyone else reading this EVER seen Dean blame something on the Democrats or even admit that they have done damage to this country as well?.....have you?.....has anyone?....no matter what the thread is about....Dean will bring the Republicans in there and blame them....even if its a thread about damage CLEARLY DONE by the Democrats....Dean will say how the Republicans had more of a hand in it......the guy is one of the most dishonest posters in here....people used to think Bobo was bad....at least he admitted when the Democrats fuck up....like i have repeatedly said... people like Rdean on the FAR left, PI on the FAR right.....are more dangerous to this country than most terrorists....because they do nothing but divide people and try to bring legislation in which just kills the country.....why people in the middle put up with this shit and let these people in positions that affect our lives is beyond me.....it has to be all these morons who do nothing but vote the party line ...no matter what....prime example no 1.....California...


----------



## xsited1

ConHog said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Corndog must really hate his country.
> 
> If we were attacked by terrorists, he's be on the USMB posting instead of using his 'military skills' to defend our country, all because he hates the President so much.
> 
> What a douche.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was totally uncalled for. I have shed my blood for this country. I have been separated from my family 3 years out of the last 20, which admittedly isn't as much as some military members. I have given 20 years plus of my life defending the very flag which guarantees your right to call me a douche.
> 
> This is a personal decision that has been coming for awhile, the fact that I am looking at another potential deployment , this time to somewhere along the southern border again, to sit it an office while our border is invaded played a big part in that decision.
> 
> I am worried that a point is going to come where the US military is going to be called upon to fire upon American citizens, and that I will not do.
> 
> I would however defend you if Obama one day decides to use the military to quash your rights; and yes I fear that day may come soon.
> 
> Nope, the decision is made......
Click to expand...


You have my support.  If you can't serve the CIC, then it's time to move on.  I too wonder if the military will fire on American citizens.  I hope it never comes to that.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

jillian said:


> sangha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you do anything without blaming Bush? Why is it you are so obsessed with him anyway? Are you a stalker or something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The conjob is quitting his career because of Obama, and all you notice is people blaming bush?
> 
> Did you even read the OP?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there does seem to be a bit of a disconnect.
Click to expand...


Yes there does.

The OP said he is fed about serving under someone whose politics he disagrees with. That is something that anyone who has served can understand, because they never get the politics right as far as the rank and file military are concerned. That is the reason the military stays out of politics, and actively discourages its members from speaking about politics, especially if they carry the additional burden of being an officer.

Conhog gritted his teeth through 20 years of service, and has been deployed 3 times. The National Guard responds to national disasters, not wars. If your house was under water and you were stranded on the roof you would be glad to see him and his unit, so would rdean, yet he chose to spew his hatred of Bush just because Conhog finally got fed up with being deployed to war zones and the border of our country simply because it is politically expedient and makes whoever is in the oval office look good.

Do you realize that men and women who are in uniform and serving their country are not supposed to have political thoughts? They are supposed to simply obey orders and risk their lives, all for people who seem to think they are expendable. The fact that he managed to stick it out for 20 years says a lot about his character, whatever you think about his opinions.

I thought about arguing him out, but I realized that it is none of my business, and said so. We don't have the right to question why he served under Bush and is retiring now. He also served under Clinton, so it is not because he hates Democrats. He is choosing to put his family ahead of his country for the first time in 20+ years. He deserves respect for that decision, and for choosing to go the other way for the last 20 years. That is the hardest part about being in the military.


----------



## Ravi

ConHog said:


> I can no longer be part of a military that answers to this disaster. I am putting my retirement papers in tomorrow. Sad decision after 21 years but I just can't even think about fighting for this socialist jerkoff we have serving in the White House now.


Good. Who needs assholes like you in the service?

Please do not use any of the socialist benefits many of the military enjoy...buying cheap shit at the base, health insurance, VA, etc...there are many worthy retired military and you sucking on the government's tit would tend to water down their benefits.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Damn some people are really confused about the military. Especially about Military Retirees. Some of you in this thread should be ashamed of yourselves, others should wear a sign telling the world that you are stupid. That way we wouldn't have to take the time to read your posts.

To all my fellow retirees, Thank you, and God Bless you and yours.


----------



## Article 15

SFC Ollie said:


> Damn some people are really confused about the military. Especially about Military Retirees. Some of you in this thread should be ashamed of yourselves, others should wear a sign telling the world that you are stupid. That way we wouldn't have to take the time to read your posts.
> 
> To all my fellow retirees, Thank you, and God Bless you and yours.



The OP's status in the military is suspect at best.  He created this thread to make a spectacle of himself.  Fuck him.


----------



## Ravi

IMO, if you want to serve the country then do so. It shouldn't depend on which party occupies the white house. If it does, then you should find other employment.


----------



## Againsheila

Ravi said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can no longer be part of a military that answers to this disaster. I am putting my retirement papers in tomorrow. Sad decision after 21 years but I just can't even think about fighting for this socialist jerkoff we have serving in the White House now.
> 
> 
> 
> Good. Who needs assholes like you in the service?
> 
> Please do not use any of the socialist benefits many of the military enjoy...buying cheap shit at the base, health insurance, VA, etc...there are many worthy retired military and you sucking on the government's tit would tend to water down their benefits.
Click to expand...


Ravi, I remember having respect for you.  Was I that blind or did you change that much?


----------



## sangha

SFC Ollie said:


> sangha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the OP and I never said I didn't have a problem with lots of things BOOSH did, in fact I did. I also clearly iterated why my personal circumstances have changed allowing to say fuck this im done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you did give a very clear explanation - Obama is a socialist.
> 
> I guess it's too much to ask for acceptance of the "socialism" of a president from a soldier who receives his health insurance from the govt and who spent his entire adult life being paid by the govt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Back off dumb ass, healthcare is part of military pay. Nothing socialist about it.
Click to expand...


I guess morons don't realize the entire military is a socialistic organization.


----------



## sangha

Quantum Windbag said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sangha said:
> 
> 
> 
> The conjob is quitting his career because of Obama, and all you notice is people blaming bush?
> 
> Did you even read the OP?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there does seem to be a bit of a disconnect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes there does.
> 
> The OP said he is fed about serving under someone whose politics he disagrees with. That is something that anyone who has served can understand, because they never get the politics right as far as the rank and file military are concerned. That is the reason the military stays out of politics, and actively discourages its members from speaking about politics, especially if they carry the additional burden of being an officer.
> 
> Conhog gritted his teeth through 20 years of service, and has been deployed 3 times. The National Guard responds to national disasters, not wars. If your house was under water and you were stranded on the roof you would be glad to see him and his unit, so would rdean, yet he chose to spew his hatred of Bush just because Conhog finally got fed up with being deployed to war zones and the border of our country simply because it is politically expedient and makes whoever is in the oval office look good.
> 
> Do you realize that men and women who are in uniform and serving their country are not supposed to have political thoughts? They are supposed to simply obey orders and risk their lives, all for people who seem to think they are expendable. The fact that he managed to stick it out for 20 years says a lot about his character, whatever you think about his opinions.
> 
> I thought about arguing him out, but I realized that it is none of my business, and said so. We don't have the right to question why he served under Bush and is retiring now. He also served under Clinton, so it is not because he hates Democrats. He is choosing to put his family ahead of his country for the first time in 20+ years. He deserves respect for that decision, and for choosing to go the other way for the last 20 years. That is the hardest part about being in the military.
Click to expand...


All those words for something I can summarize in three

You're a moron!!

You got caught being a hypocrit, and so you're offering a million bs excuses for why it's OK when conjob does it.


----------



## sangha

Ravi said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can no longer be part of a military that answers to this disaster. I am putting my retirement papers in tomorrow. Sad decision after 21 years but I just can't even think about fighting for this socialist jerkoff we have serving in the White House now.
> 
> 
> 
> Good. Who needs assholes like you in the service?
> 
> Please do not use any of the socialist benefits many of the military enjoy...buying cheap shit at the base, health insurance, VA, etc...there are many worthy retired military and you sucking on the government's tit would tend to water down their benefits.
Click to expand...


Ironic, no?

The asshole has been dependent on a govt welfare check for his entire life (assuming he's not completely full of shit about his being in the NG) and he's quitting because he thinks the president is a socialist.

However, there is one good thing that comes out of this - If a socialistic organization produces welfare-dependent morons like conjob, that's proof that socialism isn't the way to go.


----------



## Angelhair

ConHog said:


> hellbitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> my father could have retired before his first tour of vietnam...his reasoning....if all the people who were trained to fight....who had been trained...suddenly got out....you left a bunch of kids to get killed...he didnt enlist to march...he enlisted to fight....he went the first time he was called...he went the last time he was called.....he was away from the family many times...and his was gone for at least a year....never 4 months or 6 months....he couldnt telly phone or email.....all they had was snail mail ....
> 
> he received the bronze star for his efforts...and many other things....a whole chest full of ribbons etc...
> 
> 
> he dies of cancer....was it agent orange...i dont know...he use to talk about being in a jungle so thick you could nt see your hand extended at arms length...they would call for the orange...it would be dropped..he said within a half hour....it was all gone...and they were breathing this?
> 
> i am very proud of my father....
> 
> my advice to you...run...get the hell out....enjoy your family....a 4 th is really pushing your luck the odds are against you....
> 
> do what you need to do for your family and yourself....you have given 21 years.....thats enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you should be proud of your father
Click to expand...


_ConHog, thank you for your service to our great country!  Enjoy your family as you have earned it.I]_


----------



## MaggieMae

Echo Zulu said:


> When I saw this thread title, I thought he meant he was done with the USMB, after all,
> who can beat this?
> 
> *Total Posts: 1,842
> Posts Per Day: 138.14 *
> Find all posts by ConHog
> Find all threads started by ConHog
> 
> ^all in a half a month.
> 
> I thought maybe his computer caught on fire.



Con seems to have been all over the place politically, at least on the issues. Now I have to wonder if that isn't just to garner reputation points. Someone said he's a familiar site on other boards where he's been the proverbial butcher, baker, candlestick maker. So maybe he's really not military at all.


----------



## random3434

MaggieMae said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I saw this thread title, I thought he meant he was done with the USMB, after all,
> who can beat this?
> 
> *Total Posts: 1,842
> Posts Per Day: 138.14 *
> Find all posts by ConHog
> Find all threads started by ConHog
> 
> ^all in a half a month.
> 
> I thought maybe his computer caught on fire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Con seems to have been all over the place politically, at least on the issues. Now I have to wonder if that isn't just to garner reputation points. Someone said he's a familiar site on other boards where he's been the proverbial butcher, baker, candlestick maker. So maybe he's really not military at all.
Click to expand...

You hit the nail on the head.

ANYONE that "says" they've done/do all they have, yet post on message board 24/7 like he does, and contradict himself from post to post........well like I said,,,something's rotten in Denmark. I defended him when he first joined when someone called him a liar when he said has been in the National Guard for 20+ years, but now I smell a *



			conjob.
		
Click to expand...

*
Nothing irks me more than someone that CLAIMS they are military, when they aren't.

And let's just say the mods are aware of his "message board" rep from other boards,,,,,almost 200 posts a day in a half of month,,,,,,,,

Whatever, he can con some of you good folks,,,,,,,but a lot of us aren't falling for it.


----------



## geauxtohell

If you can't follow the chain of command, then it is in the best interest of all involved parties for you to resign your commission.  

Thanks for your service.


----------



## MaggieMae

xsited1 said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Corndog must really hate his country.
> 
> If we were attacked by terrorists, he's be on the USMB posting instead of using his 'military skills' to defend our country, all because he hates the President so much.
> 
> What a douche.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was totally uncalled for. I have shed my blood for this country. I have been separated from my family 3 years out of the last 20, which admittedly isn't as much as some military members. I have given 20 years plus of my life defending the very flag which guarantees your right to call me a douche.
> 
> This is a personal decision that has been coming for awhile, the fact that I am looking at another potential deployment , this time to somewhere along the southern border again, to sit it an office while our border is invaded played a big part in that decision.
> 
> I am worried that a point is going to come where the US military is going to be called upon to fire upon American citizens, and that I will not do.
> 
> I would however defend you if Obama one day decides to use the military to quash your rights; and yes I fear that day may come soon.
> 
> Nope, the decision is made......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have my support.  If you can't serve the CIC, then it's time to move on.  I too wonder if the military will fire on American citizens.  I hope it never comes to that.
Click to expand...


I don't think they're planning on firing first.


----------



## ConHog

MaggieMae said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I saw this thread title, I thought he meant he was done with the USMB, after all,
> who can beat this?
> 
> *Total Posts: 1,842
> Posts Per Day: 138.14 *
> Find all posts by ConHog
> Find all threads started by ConHog
> 
> ^all in a half a month.
> 
> I thought maybe his computer caught on fire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Con seems to have been all over the place politically, at least on the issues. Now I have to wonder if that isn't just to garner reputation points. Someone said he's a familiar site on other boards where he's been the proverbial butcher, baker, candlestick maker. So maybe he's really not military at all.
Click to expand...


I am all over the board politically if you consider being a constitutionalist who tempers that with some compassion to be all over the board.


----------



## daveman

Not to engage in thread necromancy, but I've given more neg rep in this thread than I have the rest of the time I've been here, I think.

ConHog, you owe no one any explanation for your decision.  Thank you for your service.


----------



## Luissa

daveman said:


> Not to engage in thread necromancy, but I've given more neg rep in this thread than I have the rest of the time I've been here, I think.
> 
> ConHog, you owe no one any explanation for your decision.  Thank you for your service.



I think Con was looking for attention and he got it.


----------



## daveman

Luissa said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not to engage in thread necromancy, but I've given more neg rep in this thread than I have the rest of the time I've been here, I think.
> 
> ConHog, you owe no one any explanation for your decision.  Thank you for your service.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Con was looking for attention and he got it.
Click to expand...

Well, gosh!  Attention whoring on the internet?  That NEVER happens!  


But it's possible he had something to get off his chest, too.


----------



## Luissa

daveman said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not to engage in thread necromancy, but I've given more neg rep in this thread than I have the rest of the time I've been here, I think.
> 
> ConHog, you owe no one any explanation for your decision.  Thank you for your service.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Con was looking for attention and he got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, gosh!  Attention whoring on the internet?  That NEVER happens!
Click to expand...


True.  But Conjob brings it to a new level. His mexican golden shower thread proves that.


----------



## Baruch Menachem

Annie had better worry for her position as top poster.   He is only 6000 behind her


----------



## Luissa

Baruch Menachem said:


> Annie had better worry for her position as top poster.   He is only 6000 behind her



 You are joking right?


----------



## Luissa

No, he isn't! You got me! 
But Nine thousand in how many months?


----------



## Ravi

cornjob is a coward. That is all.


----------



## syrenn

wow look! Ravi has an avatar!


----------



## daveman

Luissa said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Con was looking for attention and he got it.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, gosh!  Attention whoring on the internet?  That NEVER happens!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True.  But Conjob brings it to a new level. His mexican golden shower thread proves that.
Click to expand...

Read my edit.


----------



## Ravi

syrenn said:


> wow look! Ravi has an avatar!


 I did it for you.


----------



## daveman

syrenn said:


> wow look! Ravi has an avatar!


And it's pretty appropriate.  I neg repped her for her stupid post in this thread, so she neg repped a post of mine in Radioman's truck thread, saying "I think you dropped this."


----------



## daveman

Ravi said:


> cornjob is a coward. That is all.



And if he'd dropped his papers when Bush was President, you'd be hailing him as a true American patriot and a hero.


----------



## syrenn

Ravi said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow look! Ravi has an avatar!
> 
> 
> 
> I did it for you.
Click to expand...



 aren't ya happy i noticed?


----------



## Luissa

daveman said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow look! Ravi has an avatar!
> 
> 
> 
> And it's pretty appropriate.  I neg repped her for her stupid post in this thread, so she neg repped a post of mine in Radioman's truck thread, saying "I think you dropped this."
Click to expand...


This is why I love Ravi. For one the girl has bigger balls than probably any guy on this board.
Not saying I am happy she neg'd you, don't want to get involved in that discussion.


----------



## Luissa

daveman said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, gosh!  Attention whoring on the internet?  That NEVER happens!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True.  But Conjob brings it to a new level. His mexican golden shower thread proves that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read my edit.
Click to expand...


I don't think she pissed on HIM.


----------



## RadiomanATL

daveman said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow look! Ravi has an avatar!
> 
> 
> 
> And it's pretty appropriate.  I neg repped her for her stupid post in this thread, so she neg repped a post of mine in Radioman's truck thread, saying "I think you dropped this."
Click to expand...


Yay! My truck thread got involved in a fight!


----------



## Ravi

daveman said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> cornjob is a coward. That is all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if he'd dropped his papers when Bush was President, you'd be hailing him as a true American patriot and a hero.
Click to expand...

Nope, he'd still be a coward.


----------



## daveman

Luissa said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow look! Ravi has an avatar!
> 
> 
> 
> And it's pretty appropriate.  I neg repped her for her stupid post in this thread, so she neg repped a post of mine in Radioman's truck thread, saying "I think you dropped this."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is why I love Ravi. For one the girl has bigger balls than probably any guy on this board.
> Not saying I am happy she neg'd you, don't want to get involved in that discussion.
Click to expand...

Butthurt = big balls?


----------



## daveman

RadiomanATL said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow look! Ravi has an avatar!
> 
> 
> 
> And it's pretty appropriate.  I neg repped her for her stupid post in this thread, so she neg repped a post of mine in Radioman's truck thread, saying "I think you dropped this."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yay! My truck thread got involved in a fight!
Click to expand...


----------



## daveman

Ravi said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> cornjob is a coward. That is all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if he'd dropped his papers when Bush was President, you'd be hailing him as a true American patriot and a hero.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, he'd still be a coward.
Click to expand...

20+ years of service.  Shed blood.  You're full of crap.


----------



## RadiomanATL

daveman said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it's pretty appropriate.  I neg repped her for her stupid post in this thread, so she neg repped a post of mine in Radioman's truck thread, saying "I think you dropped this."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! My truck thread got involved in a fight!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I toldjy'all my truck is a beast.


----------



## jillian

daveman said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if he'd dropped his papers when Bush was President, you'd be hailing him as a true American patriot and a hero.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, he'd still be a coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 20+ years of service.  Shed blood.  You're full of crap.
Click to expand...


how do you know he 'shed blood'? 

i wouldn't say he's a coward. i'd just say he's a partisan hack who suffers from ODS given that he didn't say book when the last admin sent 4,000 people to die in a war of choice.

oh... and if you're wondering what i'd have said had he done this (or said he is) when bush was president, i'd have said, you volunteer for service, you volunteer regardless of who the CinC is and you don't get to choose.


----------



## daveman

jillian said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, he'd still be a coward.
> 
> 
> 
> 20+ years of service.  Shed blood.  You're full of crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how do you know he 'shed blood'?
Click to expand...

He said he did.  I tend to take's people's word when they talk about their service.  YMMV.


jillian said:


> i wouldn't say he's a coward. i'd just say he's a partisan hack who suffers from ODS given that he didn't say book when the last admin sent 4,000 people to die in a war of choice.


At that time, CH wouldn't have been eligible to retire. He could have separated, but he'd have lost all his benefits, which would have had a huge impact on his family.


jillian said:


> oh... and if you're wondering what i'd have said had he done this (or said he is) when bush was president, i'd have said, you volunteer for service, you volunteer regardless of who the CinC is and you don't get to choose.


When you reach 20 years, yes, you do have a choice.  CH doesn't have to continue serving under a CinC whose judgement he doesn't trust.

Would you keep working for a boss you don't like if you didn't have to?


----------



## camcooh2

My brother-in-law retired from the Air Force after 20 years, just last year. I guess he's a coward too.


----------



## Ravi

camcooh2 said:


> My brother-in-law retired from the Air Force after 20 years, just last year. I guess he's a coward too.


Did he retire because a Democrat was president?

The military serves the PEOPLE. The national guard also serves its state.


----------



## daveman

Ravi said:


> camcooh2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My brother-in-law retired from the Air Force after 20 years, just last year. I guess he's a coward too.
> 
> 
> 
> Did he retire because a Democrat was president?
> 
> The military serves the PEOPLE. The national guard also serves its state.
Click to expand...


And CH has served over 20 years.  

The charge of cowardice is ludicrous...especially from someone who's never worn the uniform.


----------



## Ravi

Tissue?


----------



## daveman

Ravi said:


> Tissue?


I'm not the one butthurt because ConHog doesn't like Obama.


----------



## camcooh2

I think it's safe to say that most people in the military despise Obama. They have no problem determining who their friends are.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Some despise Obama, some like him, but all despise a comment like than of camcoon2 that attempts to undermine the good order and discipline of the armed forces.


----------



## JakeStarkey

conhog has every right to honorably leave the service if he has met his military obligations.

He has every right to leave the service because he cannot serve under Obama.

I knew many officers and NCOs who left the service after the Iran-Contra exposure, because they believed RR betrayed them and put them in harm's way as the administration violated the law and North/others perjured themselves in front of Congress.


----------



## camcooh2

JakeStarkey said:


> Some despise Obama, some like him, but all despise a comment like than of camcoon2 that attempts to undermine the good order and discipline of the armed forces.



 You give me too much credit. "Undermine the good order and discipline of the armed forces"?? What, for suggesting that most members of the armed forces despise Obama? It's the truth. The community organizer/imposter-in-chief just has a vastly different view of things than mainstream military personnel. As for your assertion that you somehow know a lot of military people who quit under RR's term, that's just complete horseshit. The military loved Reagan.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Agreed, the military did love Ronnie. There was a lot of Senior NCO's and Junior Officers who left under Clinton though.......


----------



## Luissa

SFC Ollie said:


> Agreed, the military did love Ronnie. There was a lot of Senior NCO's and Junior Officers who left under Clinton though.......



Which I have never gotten. I am not saying they are cowards, it just seems wrong to me. You take an oath don't you? And isn't that oath about protecting the people, our country, and the constitution? What about the young men who took an oath and cannot leave, and are the ones over seas actually fighting the war? Aren't you letting them down by giving up because you don't like President? They don't have a choice, to me it sounds like Conhog, is just telling them his political views are more important then doing the job he took an oath to do.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Luissa, I am no fan of conhog.  However, he has met his service obligations, and he has elected to not re-volunteer because of Obama's leadership.  He is not betraying his oath or his comrades at all, but rather following his conscience.  Many officers and NCOs left when their time permitted because of RR's and WJC's perceived lack of leadership or covert betrayal of our fighting men and women.  Everyone of those decisions are morally justified, imho, if those men and women have fulfilled their oath to the Constitution and the country, have served out their commitment, and are leaving the service honorably.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Luissa said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed, the military did love Ronnie. There was a lot of Senior NCO's and Junior Officers who left under Clinton though.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which I have never gotten. I am not saying they are cowards, it just seems wrong to me. You take an oath don't you? And isn't that oath about protecting the people, our country, and the constitution? What about the young men who took an oath and cannot leave, and are the ones over seas actually fighting the war? Aren't you letting them down by giving up because you don't like President? They don't have a choice, to me it sounds like Conhog, is just telling them his political views are more important then doing the job he took an oath to do.
Click to expand...


I retired in 93 after 22 years of service. I had 3 years left on my current enlistment at the time. I was tired of it, you could say it simply wasn't fun anymore. Clinton taking office was part of the considerations. I could have stayed, I could have done another 6 years without a promotion. I simply couldn't see it. Why would I serve under a CIC who I considered a draft dodger?

Point is there are many reasons why someone with over 20 years decides to retire. Many retire immediately after hitting that 20 year mark. Some stay a few years longer. I salute them all.


----------



## geauxtohell

ConHog said:


> I can no longer be part of a military that answers to this disaster. I am putting my retirement papers in tomorrow. Sad decision after 21 years but I just can't even think about fighting for this socialist jerkoff we have serving in the White House now.



So how did the whole retirement process go?


----------



## MaggieMae

daveman said:


> Not to engage in thread necromancy, but I've given more neg rep in this thread than I have the rest of the time I've been here, I think.
> 
> ConHog, you owe no one any explanation for your decision.  Thank you for your service.



Two+ months since the last post? Hmmm, musta been a slow day on the message board yesterday so I see I didn't miss anything.


----------



## MaggieMae

daveman said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow look! Ravi has an avatar!
> 
> 
> 
> And it's pretty appropriate.  I neg repped her for her stupid post in this thread, so she neg repped a post of mine in Radioman's truck thread, saying "I think you dropped this."
Click to expand...


Neg reps are little tantrums, inviting payback. They only prove one thing: That smugness only lasts a few minutes or a day at best.


----------



## MaggieMae

daveman said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if he'd dropped his papers when Bush was President, you'd be hailing him as a true American patriot and a hero.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, he'd still be a coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 20+ years of service.  Shed blood.  You're full of crap.
Click to expand...


The problem is who knows for sure on an anonymous message board what someone's true history is? I could search for some military credentials, search for some war or conflict where a particular unit fought, even pluck some particulars to make it appear that I'd served and fought there too. I take whatever ANYBODY says about their past here with a grain of salt, especially people who take great effort in trying to prove their worth.


----------



## MaggieMae

camcooh2 said:


> My brother-in-law retired from the Air Force after 20 years, just last year. I guess he's a coward too.



And my nephew just joined, a true conservative Texas redneck born and raised. He just graduated from boot camp and was set to deploy to Soule, but was chosen for the Honor Guard instead. With an all-volunteer military, I would hope that most join (and remain) to honor country first, not politics first.


----------



## daveman

MaggieMae said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not to engage in thread necromancy, but I've given more neg rep in this thread than I have the rest of the time I've been here, I think.
> 
> ConHog, you owe no one any explanation for your decision.  Thank you for your service.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two+ months since the last post? Hmmm, musta been a slow day on the message board yesterday so I see I didn't miss anything.
Click to expand...


CH mentioned this thread to me, so I thought I'd check it out.


----------



## daveman

MaggieMae said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow look! Ravi has an avatar!
> 
> 
> 
> And it's pretty appropriate.  I neg repped her for her stupid post in this thread, so she neg repped a post of mine in Radioman's truck thread, saying "I think you dropped this."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neg reps are little tantrums, inviting payback. They only prove one thing: That smugness only lasts a few minutes or a day at best.
Click to expand...

This is the first board I've been on with the rep functions.  It's amazing to me how seriously people can take neg rep.  Some people really lose their minds over it.


----------



## daveman

MaggieMae said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, he'd still be a coward.
> 
> 
> 
> 20+ years of service.  Shed blood.  You're full of crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem is who knows for sure on an anonymous message board what someone's true history is? I could search for some military credentials, search for some war or conflict where a particular unit fought, even pluck some particulars to make it appear that I'd served and fought there too. I take whatever ANYBODY says about their past here with a grain of salt, especially people who take great effort in trying to prove their worth.
Click to expand...


I tend to be a little more lenient when it comes to claims of military service.


----------



## HUGGY

ConHog said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Corndog must really hate his country.
> 
> If we were attacked by terrorists, he's be on the USMB posting instead of using his 'military skills' to defend our country, all because he hates the President so much.
> 
> What a douche.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was totally uncalled for. I have shed my blood for this country. I have been separated from my family 3 years out of the last 20, which admittedly isn't as much as some military members. I have given 20 years plus of my life defending the very flag which guarantees your right to call me a douche.
> 
> This is a personal decision that has been coming for awhile, the fact that I am looking at another potential deployment , this time to somewhere along the southern border again, to sit it an office while our border is invaded played a big part in that decision.
> 
> I am worried that a point is going to come where the US military is going to be called upon to fire upon American citizens, and that I will not do.
> 
> I would however defend you if Obama one day decides to use the military to quash your rights; and yes I fear that day may come soon.
> 
> Nope, the decision is made......
Click to expand...


I thought you said you served drug warrents for the DEA.  What's that have to do with Obama?

Since you brought it up...where were you wounded and in what circumstances?


----------



## Intense

Ravi said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> cornjob is a coward. That is all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if he'd dropped his papers when Bush was President, you'd be hailing him as a true American patriot and a hero.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, he'd still be a coward.
Click to expand...


Disenfranchised yes. Coward no. Why insinuate such a claim Ravi???


----------



## ConHog

Wow I hadn't even looked at this thread in awhile, the thing that really jumps out at me are

1. Jake defending me despite our many arguments , thank you for that.
2. Ravi calling me a coward = LOL bitch I've served in two war zones in two seperate decades and have a purple heart earned in the first one as well as various other awards and such. None of which makes me special since thousands have given their blood or worse in the last 20 years alone for this country; but it does say "he was not a coward."
3. And this one doesn't surprise me really. Luissa being confused and thinking an officer resigning his commission after 22 years of service is dishonorable. LOL


----------



## Intense

daveman said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it's pretty appropriate.  I neg repped her for her stupid post in this thread, so she neg repped a post of mine in Radioman's truck thread, saying "I think you dropped this."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neg reps are little tantrums, inviting payback. They only prove one thing: That smugness only lasts a few minutes or a day at best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the first board I've been on with the rep functions.  It's amazing to me how seriously people can take neg rep.  Some people really lose their minds over it.
Click to expand...


Weapon of last resort.     How many Presidents have had their finger over the button and refrained. Learn from that.


----------



## MaggieMae

camcooh2 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some despise Obama, some like him, but all despise a comment like than of camcoon2 that attempts to undermine the good order and discipline of the armed forces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You give me too much credit. "Undermine the good order and discipline of the armed forces"?? What, for suggesting that most members of the armed forces despise Obama? It's the truth. The community organizer/imposter-in-chief just has a vastly different view of things than mainstream military personnel. As for your assertion that you somehow know a lot of military people who quit under RR's term, that's just complete horseshit. The military loved Reagan.
Click to expand...


If the vast majority despise Obama, I guess they're also not appreciative of the fact that he pushed through a new bill that basically restored the old post WWII "GI Bill" which allows veterans of Iraq/Afghanistan to pursue higher education. 

Welcome to the GI Bill Web Site | The Home for All Educational Benefits Provided by the Department of Veterans Affairs

Or more recently signed the Caregivers and Veterans Omnibus Health Services Act which:

Expands mental health counseling and services for veterans from Afghanistan and Iraq, including our National Guardsmen and Reservists.

Authorizes the VA to utilize hospitals and clinics outside the VA system to serve more wounded warriors with traumatic brain injury.

Increases support to veterans in rural areas, with the transportation and housing they need to reach VA hospitals and clinics.

Expands and improves health care for women veterans, to meet their unique needs, including maternity care for newborn children.

Launches a pilot program to provide child care for veterans receiving intensive medical care.

Eliminates co-pays for veterans who are catastrophically disabled.

Expands support to homeless veterans

Increases aid to families and caregivers who tend to our wounded warriors every day.


----------



## ConHog

HUGGY said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Corndog must really hate his country.
> 
> If we were attacked by terrorists, he's be on the USMB posting instead of using his 'military skills' to defend our country, all because he hates the President so much.
> 
> What a douche.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was totally uncalled for. I have shed my blood for this country. I have been separated from my family 3 years out of the last 20, which admittedly isn't as much as some military members. I have given 20 years plus of my life defending the very flag which guarantees your right to call me a douche.
> 
> This is a personal decision that has been coming for awhile, the fact that I am looking at another potential deployment , this time to somewhere along the southern border again, to sit it an office while our border is invaded played a big part in that decision.
> 
> I am worried that a point is going to come where the US military is going to be called upon to fire upon American citizens, and that I will not do.
> 
> I would however defend you if Obama one day decides to use the military to quash your rights; and yes I fear that day may come soon.
> 
> Nope, the decision is made......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought you said you served drug warrents for the DEA.  What's that have to do with Obama?
> 
> Since you brought it up...where were you wounded and in what circumstances?
Click to expand...


Huggy, I was national guard, full time. My duty station was with the Arkansas National Guard Counter Drug Unit. That doesn't mean that I couldn't have been reassigned or federalized at any time.

As for where and when was I injured.  Sep 1991 about 30 miles southwest of Al Basrah, Iraq we were escorting prisoners south and got caught up in an ambush in which two of our vehicles were disabled. I ended up taking a round to the leg. It was the next morning before help arrived. Not a pleasant night.


----------



## Intense

daveman said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 20+ years of service.  Shed blood.  You're full of crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is who knows for sure on an anonymous message board what someone's true history is? I could search for some military credentials, search for some war or conflict where a particular unit fought, even pluck some particulars to make it appear that I'd served and fought there too. I take whatever ANYBODY says about their past here with a grain of salt, especially people who take great effort in trying to prove their worth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I tend to be a little more lenient when it comes to claims of military service.
Click to expand...


Anyone is welcome at Military.com, under their terms, those that served and civilians. Anyone making false claims about service, there, will be vetted, and dealt with harshly. 

Military.com Mobile | Headline News


----------



## Douger

Awwwwwwwwwwwww. KornHole.
Rest easy.
murka will be fine after you retire.
There are tens of thousands of other brainwashed assholes to take your place.
I hear Blackwater/XE are looking for a "few good men'.


----------



## MaggieMae

SFC Ollie said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed, the military did love Ronnie. There was a lot of Senior NCO's and Junior Officers who left under Clinton though.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which I have never gotten. I am not saying they are cowards, it just seems wrong to me. You take an oath don't you? And isn't that oath about protecting the people, our country, and the constitution? What about the young men who took an oath and cannot leave, and are the ones over seas actually fighting the war? Aren't you letting them down by giving up because you don't like President? They don't have a choice, to me it sounds like Conhog, is just telling them his political views are more important then doing the job he took an oath to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I retired in 93 after 22 years of service. I had 3 years left on my current enlistment at the time. I was tired of it, you could say it simply wasn't fun anymore. Clinton taking office was part of the considerations. I could have stayed, I could have done another 6 years without a promotion. I simply couldn't see it. Why would I serve under a CIC who I considered a draft dodger?
> 
> Point is there are many reasons why someone with over 20 years decides to retire. Many retire immediately after hitting that 20 year mark. Some stay a few years longer. I salute them all.
Click to expand...


I'm curious how you feel now that we have an all-volunteer force and "draft dodging" takes place by another name: Avoidance.


----------



## Luissa

ConHog said:


> Wow I hadn't even looked at this thread in awhile, the thing that really jumps out at me are
> 
> 1. Jake defending me despite our many arguments , thank you for that.
> 2. Ravi calling me a coward = LOL bitch I've served in two war zones in two seperate decades and have a purple heart earned in the first one as well as various other awards and such. None of which makes me special since thousands have given their blood or worse in the last 20 years alone for this country; but it does say "he was not a coward."
> 3. And this one doesn't surprise me really. Luissa being confused and thinking an officer resigning his commission after 22 years of service is dishonorable. LOL



I am not confused. For one I don't even believe you were in the service, second I think it takes a weak person to use the President as an excuse. I think you are dishonorable in general, and this thread had nothing to do with that.


----------



## Againsheila

ConHog said:


> I can no longer be part of a military that answers to this disaster. I am putting my retirement papers in tomorrow. Sad decision after 21 years but I just can't even think about fighting for this socialist jerkoff we have serving in the White House now.



Um, not offense, but what about Bush?  The Iraq war based on WMDs that weren't there?  Then trying to blame it on 9/11 when 15 of the 19 hijackers were from Saudi Arabia and none were from Iraq and he pulled out troops OUT of Saudi Arabia?  How about when the Chinese shot down our plane and he apologized and paid them money?  

And I'm not even going to go into Clinton and what a disgrace he was......

I don't like Obama either but if you were going to quit because of the POTUS, you should have quit under Clinton, or Bush...


----------



## MaggieMae

daveman said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not to engage in thread necromancy, but I've given more neg rep in this thread than I have the rest of the time I've been here, I think.
> 
> ConHog, you owe no one any explanation for your decision.  Thank you for your service.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two+ months since the last post? Hmmm, musta been a slow day on the message board yesterday so I see I didn't miss anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> CH mentioned this thread to me, so I thought I'd check it out.
Click to expand...


 That he directed it to you is pretty much a given! CH does love those kudos!!


----------



## Luissa

SFC Ollie said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed, the military did love Ronnie. There was a lot of Senior NCO's and Junior Officers who left under Clinton though.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which I have never gotten. I am not saying they are cowards, it just seems wrong to me. You take an oath don't you? And isn't that oath about protecting the people, our country, and the constitution? What about the young men who took an oath and cannot leave, and are the ones over seas actually fighting the war? Aren't you letting them down by giving up because you don't like President? They don't have a choice, to me it sounds like Conhog, is just telling them his political views are more important then doing the job he took an oath to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I retired in 93 after 22 years of service. I had 3 years left on my current enlistment at the time. I was tired of it, you could say it simply wasn't fun anymore. Clinton taking office was part of the considerations. I could have stayed, I could have done another 6 years without a promotion. I simply couldn't see it. Why would I serve under a CIC who I considered a draft dodger?
> 
> Point is there are many reasons why someone with over 20 years decides to retire. Many retire immediately after hitting that 20 year mark. Some stay a few years longer. I salute them all.
Click to expand...

At least you got a choice.


----------



## ConHog

Luissa said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow I hadn't even looked at this thread in awhile, the thing that really jumps out at me are
> 
> 1. Jake defending me despite our many arguments , thank you for that.
> 2. Ravi calling me a coward = LOL bitch I've served in two war zones in two seperate decades and have a purple heart earned in the first one as well as various other awards and such. None of which makes me special since thousands have given their blood or worse in the last 20 years alone for this country; but it does say "he was not a coward."
> 3. And this one doesn't surprise me really. Luissa being confused and thinking an officer resigning his commission after 22 years of service is dishonorable. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not confused. For one I don't even believe you were in the service, second I think it takes a weak person to use the President as an excuse. I think you are dishonorable in general, and this thread had nothing to do with that.
Click to expand...


I have provided plenty of proof to satisfy those who actually know about such things. Your opinion matters not in the least to me.

As for dishonorable. I have seen by your various dealings on the board that you equate dishonorable to disagreeing with you , so once again, I don't care.


----------



## Douger

DD2-14 anyone ?
Got a scanner ?


----------



## MaggieMae

Intense said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is who knows for sure on an anonymous message board what someone's true history is? I could search for some military credentials, search for some war or conflict where a particular unit fought, even pluck some particulars to make it appear that I'd served and fought there too. I take whatever ANYBODY says about their past here with a grain of salt, especially people who take great effort in trying to prove their worth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tend to be a little more lenient when it comes to claims of military service.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone is welcome at Military.com, under their terms, those that served and civilians. Anyone making false claims about service, there, will be vetted, and dealt with harshly.
> 
> Military.com Mobile | Headline News
Click to expand...


In this day and age of anonymity and braggadocio, I expect they're kept pretty busy!


----------



## ConHog

Againsheila said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can no longer be part of a military that answers to this disaster. I am putting my retirement papers in tomorrow. Sad decision after 21 years but I just can't even think about fighting for this socialist jerkoff we have serving in the White House now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, not offense, but what about Bush?  The Iraq war based on WMDs that weren't there?  Then trying to blame it on 9/11 when 15 of the 19 hijackers were from Saudi Arabia and none were from Iraq and he pulled out troops OUT of Saudi Arabia?  How about when the Chinese shot down our plane and he apologized and paid them money?
> 
> And I'm not even going to go into Clinton and what a disgrace he was......
> 
> I don't like Obama either but if you were going to quit because of the POTUS, you should have quit under Clinton, or Bush...
Click to expand...


Okay, let's be clear. I was no fan of Bush's either, I did like Clinton but don't believe he was a good military President.

However, circumstances change. 

A) I wasn't eligible to retire with full benefits when Clinton or Bush were in office - and yes my family comes first, so sue me for that.

B) I never believed that Bush might some day use the military against Americans the way I did and do believe that Obama will do one day. It wasn't about fighting our enemies, I was willing to fight whatever enemy Obama pointed us to, except Americans, and I do believe it will happen. In fact the reason this thread got re opened was because one of our very own Obama lovers was just last night advocating sending the military after Americans who disagree with Obama.


----------



## HUGGY

ConHog said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was totally uncalled for. I have shed my blood for this country. I have been separated from my family 3 years out of the last 20, which admittedly isn't as much as some military members. I have given 20 years plus of my life defending the very flag which guarantees your right to call me a douche.
> 
> This is a personal decision that has been coming for awhile, the fact that I am looking at another potential deployment , this time to somewhere along the southern border again, to sit it an office while our border is invaded played a big part in that decision.
> 
> I am worried that a point is going to come where the US military is going to be called upon to fire upon American citizens, and that I will not do.
> 
> I would however defend you if Obama one day decides to use the military to quash your rights; and yes I fear that day may come soon.
> 
> Nope, the decision is made......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you said you served drug warrents for the DEA.  What's that have to do with Obama?
> 
> Since you brought it up...where were you wounded and in what circumstances?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huggy, I was national guard, full time. My duty station was with the Arkansas National Guard Counter Drug Unit. That doesn't mean that I couldn't have been reassigned or federalized at any time.
> 
> As for where and when was I injured.  Sep 1991 about 30 miles southwest of Al Basrah, Iraq we were escorting prisoners south and got caught up in an ambush in which two of our vehicles were disabled. I ended up taking a round to the leg. It was the next morning before help arrived. Not a pleasant night.
Click to expand...


I thought you hillbillies were all about the moonshine whiskey.    Oh that's right THE CLINTONS were drug dealers!  

Never been shot so it is hard to relate to your injury.  I stabbed myself in the leg with a scissors as a kid.   I was so embarressed I didn't tell my folks for a couple of days.  

Probably not the same.  Got shot AT a couple of times  ...only hit the plane's fuselage.  Had a few guns pulled on me.. nothing came of it.  

How did you feel about the first Iraqi war?  Do you believe we did the right thing by getting involved in Iraq's and Kuaitt's oil dispute?


----------



## SFC Ollie

MaggieMae said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which I have never gotten. I am not saying they are cowards, it just seems wrong to me. You take an oath don't you? And isn't that oath about protecting the people, our country, and the constitution? What about the young men who took an oath and cannot leave, and are the ones over seas actually fighting the war? Aren't you letting them down by giving up because you don't like President? They don't have a choice, to me it sounds like Conhog, is just telling them his political views are more important then doing the job he took an oath to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I retired in 93 after 22 years of service. I had 3 years left on my current enlistment at the time. I was tired of it, you could say it simply wasn't fun anymore. Clinton taking office was part of the considerations. I could have stayed, I could have done another 6 years without a promotion. I simply couldn't see it. Why would I serve under a CIC who I considered a draft dodger?
> 
> Point is there are many reasons why someone with over 20 years decides to retire. Many retire immediately after hitting that 20 year mark. Some stay a few years longer. I salute them all.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm curious how you feel now that we have an all-volunteer force and "draft dodging" takes place by another name: Avoidance.
Click to expand...


We've had an all volunteer force since the early 70's. And today ,since you brought it up, you will find more conservatives on active duty than you will find liberals. And yes if you want I can provide a link from 2 or 3 years back to prove this. But I've posted it dozens of times on this board. Never seems to phase certain people.

I have nothing but respect for anyone's service, who puts on the uniform today. For what ever reason.


----------



## MaggieMae

ConHog said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can no longer be part of a military that answers to this disaster. I am putting my retirement papers in tomorrow. Sad decision after 21 years but I just can't even think about fighting for this socialist jerkoff we have serving in the White House now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, not offense, but what about Bush?  The Iraq war based on WMDs that weren't there?  Then trying to blame it on 9/11 when 15 of the 19 hijackers were from Saudi Arabia and none were from Iraq and he pulled out troops OUT of Saudi Arabia?  How about when the Chinese shot down our plane and he apologized and paid them money?
> 
> And I'm not even going to go into Clinton and what a disgrace he was......
> 
> I don't like Obama either but if you were going to quit because of the POTUS, you should have quit under Clinton, or Bush...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, let's be clear. I was no fan of Bush's either, I did like Clinton but don't believe he was a good military President.
> 
> However, circumstances change.
> 
> A) I wasn't eligible to retire with full benefits when Clinton or Bush were in office - and yes my family comes first, so sue me for that.
> 
> B) I never believed that Bush might some day use the military against Americans the way I did and do believe that Obama will do one day. It wasn't about fighting our enemies, I was willing to fight whatever enemy Obama pointed us to, except Americans, and I do believe it will happen. In fact the reason this thread got re opened was because one of our very own Obama lovers was just last night advocating sending the military after Americans who disagree with Obama.
Click to expand...


Then why didn't you start a new thread on that? Or ask Daveman to? This is why I don't believe hardly anything you say. I haven't read all your thousands of posts, but enough to know that you will try to come up with what you think is a logical explanation for something (or a stand) that is completely opposite from what you have previously said/supported/not supported in other threads.


----------



## Againsheila

ConHog said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can no longer be part of a military that answers to this disaster. I am putting my retirement papers in tomorrow. Sad decision after 21 years but I just can't even think about fighting for this socialist jerkoff we have serving in the White House now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, not offense, but what about Bush?  The Iraq war based on WMDs that weren't there?  Then trying to blame it on 9/11 when 15 of the 19 hijackers were from Saudi Arabia and none were from Iraq and he pulled out troops OUT of Saudi Arabia?  How about when the Chinese shot down our plane and he apologized and paid them money?
> 
> And I'm not even going to go into Clinton and what a disgrace he was......
> 
> I don't like Obama either but if you were going to quit because of the POTUS, you should have quit under Clinton, or Bush...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, let's be clear. I was no fan of Bush's either, I did like Clinton but don't believe he was a good military President.
> 
> However, circumstances change.
> 
> A) I wasn't eligible to retire with full benefits when Clinton or Bush were in office - and yes my family comes first, so sue me for that.
> 
> B) *I never believed that Bush might some day use the military against Americans the way I did and do believe that Obama will do one day. *It wasn't about fighting our enemies, I was willing to fight whatever enemy Obama pointed us to, except Americans, and I do believe it will happen. In fact the reason this thread got re opened was because one of our very own Obama lovers was just last night advocating sending the military after Americans who disagree with Obama.
Click to expand...


Well, I think you're wrong there....Why do you think Bush bought all that land in Paraguay?  He's had his escape planned for a long time....Obama probably plans on escaping to Kenya.   When Bush was asked what all those camps Fema was building were for he just smiled.  Those camps are for us, and they were started under Bush....the truth is, I don't believe any of our presidents have really been our leaders for many years.  There is an elite group behind the scenes pulling the strings....yes I know, this makes me a conspiracy theorist but just 'cause I'm a conspiracy theorist doesn't mean there are no conspiracies.

Please explain to me how our military could get to the victims of a Tsunami 1/2 way around the world in two days when no one knew it was coming but it took 5 days to get to the Katrina victims when we knew the storm was coming 4 days before it got there?

Also, why did they go door to door at the houses that were not destroyed and collect the guns, leaving the homeowners defenseless at a time when New Orleans was extremely dangerous?  That was all under Bush.  

I think he proved at that point that he wasn't interested in the American people at all.

I do however, take your point about not having enough time in....my father retired at 20 years as a Major.   He went on to have two other careers.  One as an accountant, another as a college professor.


----------



## JakeStarkey

To actually think that BHO would use the armed forces against American civilians beggars belief, conhog, and it demonstrates that you live in _la la _land at times.


----------



## Dante

ConHog said:


> I can no longer be part of a military that answers to this disaster. I am putting my retirement papers in tomorrow. Sad decision after 21 years but I just can't even think about fighting for this socialist jerkoff we have serving in the White House now.



so you took a partisan oath?


lol

let;s face it, the military is a joke. always has been


----------



## Againsheila

JakeStarkey said:


> To actually think that BHO would use the armed forces against American civilians beggars belief, conhog, and it demonstrates that you live in _la la _land at times.



Why?  Bush did that after Katrina, why do you think Obama is above that?


----------



## Luissa

When you retire over your political views, think about all the people who were not able to leave the military when their time was suppose to be up, because there was a war going on. Just a suggestion. I bet they would have loved to quit over such a trivial reason.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Againsheila said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> To actually think that BHO would use the armed forces against American civilians beggars belief, conhog, and it demonstrates that you live in _la la _land at times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  Bush did that after Katrina, why do you think Obama is above that?
Click to expand...


Calling out the NG to patrol a NO without police forces is not quite what conhog has in mind.

And calling out the NG in that scenario by Bush was the correct decision, imho, and I am no fan of Bush as most everyone knows here.


----------



## Mr Natural

If you're not happy with the boss then get the hell out.

But good luck trying to find a cushier job in the real world.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Dante said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can no longer be part of a military that answers to this disaster. I am putting my retirement papers in tomorrow. Sad decision after 21 years but I just can't even think about fighting for this socialist jerkoff we have serving in the White House now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so you took a partisan oath?
> 
> lol
> 
> let;s face it, the military is a joke. always has been
Click to expand...


American history proves you both right and wrong, I suppose.  But for millions, perhaps, of Americans, the opinion of those who served would disagree with yours.


----------



## Againsheila

JakeStarkey said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> To actually think that BHO would use the armed forces against American civilians beggars belief, conhog, and it demonstrates that you live in _la la _land at times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  Bush did that after Katrina, why do you think Obama is above that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Calling out the NG to patrol a NO without police forces is not quite what conhog has in mind.
> 
> And calling out the NG in that scenario by Bush was the correct decision, imho, and I am no fan of Bush as most everyone knows here.
Click to expand...


I have no qualms about the NG being called up, they should have been there 5 days previously, having them take guns away from American citizens, THAT's what I have a problem with....


----------



## SFC Ollie

Mr Clean said:


> If you're not happy with the boss then get the hell out.
> 
> But good luck trying to find a cushier job in the real world.



It is obvious you were never in the military. I haven't seen a civilian job as tough as the easiest days in the military.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Againsheila said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  Bush did that after Katrina, why do you think Obama is above that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calling out the NG to patrol a NO without police forces is not quite what conhog has in mind.
> 
> And calling out the NG in that scenario by Bush was the correct decision, imho, and I am no fan of Bush as most everyone knows here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no qualms about the NG being called up, they should have been there 5 days previously, having them take guns away from American citizens, THAT's what I have a problem with....
Click to expand...


The only reason any guns were taken was because some dumb asses were firing at the relief helicopters. Sorry about that shit, would you rather we brought in a few attack choppers and fired back?


----------



## MaggieMae

SFC Ollie said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I retired in 93 after 22 years of service. I had 3 years left on my current enlistment at the time. I was tired of it, you could say it simply wasn't fun anymore. Clinton taking office was part of the considerations. I could have stayed, I could have done another 6 years without a promotion. I simply couldn't see it. Why would I serve under a CIC who I considered a draft dodger?
> 
> Point is there are many reasons why someone with over 20 years decides to retire. Many retire immediately after hitting that 20 year mark. Some stay a few years longer. I salute them all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious how you feel now that we have an all-volunteer force and "draft dodging" takes place by another name: Avoidance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We've had an all volunteer force since the early 70's. And today ,since you brought it up, you will find more conservatives on active duty than you will find liberals. And yes if you want I can provide a link from 2 or 3 years back to prove this. But I've posted it dozens of times on this board. Never seems to phase certain people.
> 
> I have nothing but respect for anyone's service, who puts on the uniform today. For what ever reason.
Click to expand...


I'm not disputing that career military are more conservative, and I think that probably harkens back to Reagan's huge sense of American pride that he instilled in all of us and it's carried over. Nothing wrong with that. But I also think there are other reasons, like the fact that many of the big military bases are located in the traditionally conservative South and which have a direct effect on surrounding economic conditions. 

But that wasn't my point. I'm wondering (and I have no facts, it's a curiosity), how many young recruits would choose to further their education and careers without having to put on a uniform in order to do it, now that they have that option.


----------



## HUGGY

SFC Ollie said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you're not happy with the boss then get the hell out.
> 
> But good luck trying to find a cushier job in the real world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is obvious you were never in the military. I haven't seen a civilian job as tough as the easiest days in the military.
Click to expand...


There are plenty of "tough" civilian jobs.  Alaskan commercial fisherman get killed almost as frequently as military when you count all of the numbers.  They bust their asses as hard as any occupation.  Mountain loggers are also hard working mofo's hanging their asses "out on a limb" (sorry) in extremely difficult and life threatening circumstances.  I grew up around both of these occupations and funerals were not infrequent.


----------



## Againsheila

SFC Ollie said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Calling out the NG to patrol a NO without police forces is not quite what conhog has in mind.
> 
> And calling out the NG in that scenario by Bush was the correct decision, imho, and I am no fan of Bush as most everyone knows here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no qualms about the NG being called up, they should have been there 5 days previously, having them take guns away from American citizens, THAT's what I have a problem with....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only reason any guns were taken was because some dumb asses were firing at the relief helicopters. Sorry about that shit, would you rather we brought in a few attack choppers and fired back?
Click to expand...


They went door to door in nice neighborhoods, taking guns away from American citizens, leaving them helpless.  This wasn't in the area where the relief copters were fired upon....

Most of it didn't even make the news and some of the National Guardsmen complained that they never expected to be doing that to American citizens.


----------



## MaggieMae

JakeStarkey said:


> To actually think that BHO would use the armed forces against American civilians beggars belief, conhog, and it demonstrates that you live in _la la _land at times.



Ironically, however, the opposite is happening. There are armed civilian militias whose intent is to take on U.S. armed forces and overthrow the government.


----------



## MaggieMae

Againsheila said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> To actually think that BHO would use the armed forces against American civilians beggars belief, conhog, and it demonstrates that you live in _la la _land at times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  Bush did that after Katrina, why do you think Obama is above that?
Click to expand...


WHOT? How did Bush use armed forces (The Guard) against American civilians during Katrina? Maybe herding a few looters off to whatever jail might still be standing, but that's it. That's rather a stretch, isn't it?


----------



## Mr Natural

SFC Ollie said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you're not happy with the boss then get the hell out.
> 
> But good luck trying to find a cushier job in the real world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is obvious you were never in the military. I haven't seen a civilian job as tough as the easiest days in the military.
Click to expand...


Once you make E-5 your working days are over.


----------



## MaggieMae

SFC Ollie said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you're not happy with the boss then get the hell out.
> 
> But good luck trying to find a cushier job in the real world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is obvious you were never in the military. I haven't seen a civilian job as tough as the easiest days in the military.
Click to expand...


I think Reagan might say that his civilian job as POTUS-CIC was a little more difficult than his PR job when he actually served in the Army. That said, just as there are slackers in civilian life, there are plenty of slackers who join the military and do everything to insinuate themselves into the more cushy assignments.


----------



## Mr Natural

MaggieMae said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you're not happy with the boss then get the hell out.
> 
> But good luck trying to find a cushier job in the real world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is obvious you were never in the military. I haven't seen a civilian job as tough as the easiest days in the military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Reagan might say that his civilian job as POTUS-CIC was a little more difficult than his PR job when he actually served in the Army. That said, just as there are slackers in civilian life, *there are plenty of slackers who join the military and do everything to insinuate themselves into the more cushy assignments*.
Click to expand...



And then there are those who score high enough on their aptitude tests to have their picks of career fields.

I can tell you from personal experience that a squadron  E-5 Aviation Electronics Technician is not exactly what you might call "overworked".


----------



## ConHog

MaggieMae said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you're not happy with the boss then get the hell out.
> 
> But good luck trying to find a cushier job in the real world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is obvious you were never in the military. I haven't seen a civilian job as tough as the easiest days in the military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Reagan might say that his civilian job as POTUS-CIC was a little more difficult than his PR job when he actually served in the Army. That said, just as there are slackers in civilian life, there are plenty of slackers who join the military and do everything to insinuate themselves into the more cushy assignments.
Click to expand...


Of course there are, that's human nature, and the military isn't exempt from it, But Gomer Pyle wasn't real life, and the military does a pretty good job of rooting those folks out.


----------



## MaggieMae

ConHog said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is obvious you were never in the military. I haven't seen a civilian job as tough as the easiest days in the military.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Reagan might say that his civilian job as POTUS-CIC was a little more difficult than his PR job when he actually served in the Army. That said, just as there are slackers in civilian life, there are plenty of slackers who join the military and do everything to insinuate themselves into the more cushy assignments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course there are, that's human nature, and the military isn't exempt from it, But Gomer Pyle wasn't real life, and the military does a pretty good job of rooting those folks out.
Click to expand...


Is that why at the peak of the Iraq war, they lowered their standards allowing drug addicts and people with criminal records to join?


----------



## ConHog

MaggieMae said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Reagan might say that his civilian job as POTUS-CIC was a little more difficult than his PR job when he actually served in the Army. That said, just as there are slackers in civilian life, there are plenty of slackers who join the military and do everything to insinuate themselves into the more cushy assignments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course there are, that's human nature, and the military isn't exempt from it, But Gomer Pyle wasn't real life, and the military does a pretty good job of rooting those folks out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that why at the peak of the Iraq war, they lowered their standards allowing drug addicts and people with criminal records to join?
Click to expand...


Sure they let them in, gave them a second chance. if they fucked up though they went to Leavenworth, are  you against second chances Maggie?


----------



## Dante

the military is bigger than any one man or group of men.

It will survive.

where is the story here?

good luck in your bitterness conhoggy


----------



## SFC Ollie

Mr Clean said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you're not happy with the boss then get the hell out.
> 
> But good luck trying to find a cushier job in the real world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is obvious you were never in the military. I haven't seen a civilian job as tough as the easiest days in the military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once you make E-5 your working days are over.
Click to expand...


That's more BS than a little bit.Unless of course you are a dirtbag NCO, unfortunately there are a few of those.


----------



## ConHog

Dante said:


> the military is bigger than any one man or group of men.
> 
> It will survive.
> 
> where is the story here?
> 
> good luck in your bitterness conhoggy



Who said it wouldn't survive without me? Exaggerate much?

And I'm not bitter. Retirement is great.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Yes it is....


----------



## Luissa

ConHog said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> the military is bigger than any one man or group of men.
> 
> It will survive.
> 
> where is the story here?
> 
> good luck in your bitterness conhoggy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who said it wouldn't survive without me? Exaggerate much?
> 
> And I'm not bitter. Retirement is great.
Click to expand...


If I post on average 98 posts a day on a message board when I retire, I would probably kill myself. You should trade in the Ferrari and buy yourself an Rv or something, or take up golfing. 
I also put money on you having an average of 100 posts on at least one other board, if not two.


----------



## ConHog

SFC Ollie said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is obvious you were never in the military. I haven't seen a civilian job as tough as the easiest days in the military.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once you make E-5 your working days are over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's more BS than a little bit.Unless of course you are a dirtbag NCO, unfortunately there are a few of those.
Click to expand...


In my experiences it was the E-6s who keep the Army running. That's one of the first secrets they tell you when you become an officer, make friends with your staff sergeants.


----------



## SFC Ollie

ConHog said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once you make E-5 your working days are over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's more BS than a little bit.Unless of course you are a dirtbag NCO, unfortunately there are a few of those.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In my experiences it was the E-6s who keep the Army running. That's one of the first secrets they tell you when you become an officer, make friends with your staff sergeants.
Click to expand...


I did more work as an E7 than as an E6. And put in more hours when I was in E8 positions.


----------



## ConHog

SFC Ollie said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's more BS than a little bit.Unless of course you are a dirtbag NCO, unfortunately there are a few of those.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my experiences it was the E-6s who keep the Army running. That's one of the first secrets they tell you when you become an officer, make friends with your staff sergeants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did more work as an E7 than as an E6. And put in more hours when I was in E8 positions.
Click to expand...


I was just saying in my experience, I'm sure that just as in everything results may vary. Just like we all know that some officers do work even though the joke is "don't call me an officer, i work for a living"


----------



## camcooh2

How is it that somebody who gives an enormous chunk of his life to serving his country has to somehow justify his leaving? For any reason, political or otherwise. It's as if military personnel have no right to personal political beliefs or opinions, which is simply not the case. The soldier can still vote.


----------



## geauxtohell

ConHog said:


> Wow I hadn't even looked at this thread in awhile, the thing that really jumps out at me are
> 
> 1. Jake defending me despite our many arguments , thank you for that.
> 2. Ravi calling me a coward = LOL bitch I've served in two war zones in two seperate decades and have a purple heart earned in the first one as well as various other awards and such. None of which makes me special since thousands have given their blood or worse in the last 20 years alone for this country; but it does say "he was not a coward."
> 3. And this one doesn't surprise me really. Luissa being confused and thinking an officer resigning his commission after 22 years of service is dishonorable. LOL



So I are you out now?


----------



## ConHog

geauxtohell said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow I hadn't even looked at this thread in awhile, the thing that really jumps out at me are
> 
> 1. Jake defending me despite our many arguments , thank you for that.
> 2. Ravi calling me a coward = LOL bitch I've served in two war zones in two seperate decades and have a purple heart earned in the first one as well as various other awards and such. None of which makes me special since thousands have given their blood or worse in the last 20 years alone for this country; but it does say "he was not a coward."
> 3. And this one doesn't surprise me really. Luissa being confused and thinking an officer resigning his commission after 22 years of service is dishonorable. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I are you out now?
Click to expand...


Technically no, I am active until the 30th of this month, but I had some vacation time saved up that I used and now I am on family leave for an unrelated circumstance that has came up and will draw on that until my retirement date.


----------



## Ravi

Luissa said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed, the military did love Ronnie. There was a lot of Senior NCO's and Junior Officers who left under Clinton though.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which I have never gotten. I am not saying they are cowards, it just seems wrong to me. You take an oath don't you? And isn't that oath about protecting the people, our country, and the constitution? What about the young men who took an oath and cannot leave, and are the ones over seas actually fighting the war? Aren't you letting them down by giving up because you don't like President? They don't have a choice, to me it sounds like Conhog, is just telling them his political views are more important then doing the job he took an oath to do.
Click to expand...

Yes...this is what I mean. It is dishonorable, IMO. Maybe coward was the wrong word.


----------



## SFC Ollie

There comes a time in every Soldiers career where they know they have done more than their share. When that realization hits them, the smart ones know it's time to go.

For what ever reason.....


----------



## JakeStarkey

Ravi, every soldier knows he will have to carry out orders that he may not like.  That is part of the oath and creed of the service.  None of us can resign while on "contract", but like any employment, we can decide not to "re-up", and such is more honorable than serving under false pretenses.


----------



## The Infidel

Ravi said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed, the military did love Ronnie. There was a lot of Senior NCO's and Junior Officers who left under Clinton though.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which I have never gotten. I am not saying they are cowards, *it just seems wrong to me. You take an oath don't you? And isn't that oath about protecting the people, our country, and the constitution?* *What about the young men who took an oath and cannot leave, and are the ones over seas actually fighting the war?* Aren't you letting them down by giving up because you don't like President? They don't have a choice, to me it sounds like Conhog, is just telling them his political views are more important then doing the job he took an oath to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes...this is what I mean. It is dishonorable, IMO. Maybe coward was the wrong word.
Click to expand...


He took an oath and fulfilled it for 22 yrs.... not cowardly NOR dishonorable at all.

As for the soldiers still there.... when they fulfill their oaths, and feel that it is time to let someone else fight the battle, they too will step aside..... with *HONOR*.


Thanks for your service to this great nation Conhog.... you deserve the praise of us all!


----------



## Ravi

JakeStarkey said:


> Ravi, every soldier knows he will have to carry out orders that he may not like.  That is part of the oath and creed of the service.  None of us can resign while on "contract", but like any employment, we can decide not to "re-up", and such is more honorable than serving under false pretenses.


In cornjob's case, you are simply incorrect. There is nothing honorable about a military person posting anonymous things on a message board detrimental to the President. It undermines the country.

And it is cowardly to do it anonymously.

Not that I believe for a minute cornjob has ever served anyone but himself.

That is all.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Ravi, it really is time for you to shut the fuck up about things of which you know nothing about.

Thank you.


----------



## The Infidel

Ravi said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi, every soldier knows he will have to carry out orders that he may not like.  That is part of the oath and creed of the service.  None of us can resign while on "contract", but like any employment, we can decide not to "re-up", and such is more honorable than serving under false pretenses.
> 
> 
> 
> In cornjob's case, you are simply incorrect. There is nothing honorable about a military person posting anonymous things on a message board detrimental to the President. It undermines the country.
> 
> And it is cowardly to do it anonymously.
> 
> Not that I believe for a minute cornjob has ever served anyone but himself.
> 
> That is all.
Click to expand...


Do you expect name rank and serial number from him...? What are you.... stupid?

I believe the answer to my question would be..... YES!

Why is it that you lefties seem to NEVER believe when someone says they were or are in the military.... or ya'll attack those of us whom didnt serve and scream at us.... "WHAT HAVE YOU DONE FOR AMERICA?.... YOU NEVER SERVED IN THE MILTARY, SO SHUT UP AND SIT DOWN".....

Frankly ya'll make me sick!

Oh, and one more thing..... *THE PRESIDENT *is the one undermining America....* NOT OUR SOLDIERS.*


----------



## daveman

Intense said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is who knows for sure on an anonymous message board what someone's true history is? I could search for some military credentials, search for some war or conflict where a particular unit fought, even pluck some particulars to make it appear that I'd served and fought there too. I take whatever ANYBODY says about their past here with a grain of salt, especially people who take great effort in trying to prove their worth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tend to be a little more lenient when it comes to claims of military service.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone is welcome at Military.com, under their terms, those that served and civilians. Anyone making false claims about service, there, will be vetted, and dealt with harshly.
> 
> Military.com Mobile | Headline News
Click to expand...


Exactly.  False claims tend to be outed pretty efficiently.


----------



## daveman

MaggieMae said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two+ months since the last post? Hmmm, musta been a slow day on the message board yesterday so I see I didn't miss anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CH mentioned this thread to me, so I thought I'd check it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That he directed it to you is pretty much a given! CH does love those kudos!!
Click to expand...

And in my opinion, his service merits them.  Your mileage may vary.  With some assholes here it definitely does.


----------



## daveman

JakeStarkey said:


> To actually think that BHO would use the armed forces against American civilians beggars belief, conhog, and it demonstrates that you live in _la la _land at times.



Ask maineman.  He'd support it.  He said he'd gladly shoot "traitors" (which he defines as anyone who criticizes Obama) if he was ordered to.

He's quite the fascist.


----------



## daveman

Dante said:


> let;s face it, the military is a joke. always has been


Makin' mock o' uniforms
That guard you while you sleep
Is cheaper than them uniforms
And they're starvation cheap.

-- Rudyard Kipling

Fuck off Dainty.  You're a shithead.


----------



## daveman

Ravi said:


> Yes...this is what I mean. It is dishonorable, IMO. Maybe coward was the wrong word.


You know what?  Your opinion in this matter is worthless.


----------



## daveman

Ravi said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi, every soldier knows he will have to carry out orders that he may not like.  That is part of the oath and creed of the service.  None of us can resign while on "contract", but like any employment, we can decide not to "re-up", and such is more honorable than serving under false pretenses.
> 
> 
> 
> In cornjob's case, you are simply incorrect. There is nothing honorable about a military person posting anonymous things on a message board detrimental to the President. It undermines the country.
> 
> And it is cowardly to do it anonymously.
> 
> Not that I believe for a minute cornjob has ever served anyone but himself.
> 
> That is all.
Click to expand...

just when I think you couldn't get any stupider...you do.  Moron.


----------



## Ravi

SFC Ollie said:


> Ravi, it really is time for you to *shut the fuck up* about things of which you know nothing about.
> 
> Thank you.


Maybe you should.


----------



## daveman

Ravi said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi, it really is time for you to *shut the fuck up* about things of which you know nothing about.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should.
Click to expand...


He wore the uniform.  You didn't.  End of story.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Ravi said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi, it really is time for you to *shut the fuck up* about things of which you know nothing about.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should.
Click to expand...


Maybe, but at least I have a very good understanding of this particular subject. You might even say I am an expert on it.


----------



## del

daveman said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi, it really is time for you to *shut the fuck up* about things of which you know nothing about.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He wore the uniform.  You didn't.  End of story.
Click to expand...


you have no idea nor proof that either of those statements is true.

story continues


----------



## SFC Ollie

del said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He wore the uniform.  You didn't.  End of story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you have no idea nor proof that either of those statements is true.
> 
> story continues
Click to expand...


I know we are not talking about me, here.


----------



## Ravi

SFC Ollie said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi, it really is time for you to *shut the fuck up* about things of which you know nothing about.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe, but at least I have a very good understanding of this particular subject. You might even say I am an expert on it.
Click to expand...

Really? Did you stop serving the American people because you claimed the sitting president was going to have the military turn on the American people?

Really?


----------



## daveman

del said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He wore the uniform.  You didn't.  End of story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you have no idea nor proof that either of those statements is true.
> 
> story continues
Click to expand...

Ummm...I believe I asked Ravi if she's served.  I believe she said no.

Was she lying?


----------



## Toro

ConHog said:


> B) I never believed that Bush might some day use the military against Americans the way I did and do believe that Obama will do one day.



What do you believe Obama is going to do to Americans with the military?


----------



## SFC Ollie

Ravi said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, but at least I have a very good understanding of this particular subject. You might even say I am an expert on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? Did you stop serving the American people because you claimed the sitting president was going to have the military turn on the American people?
> 
> Really?
Click to expand...


NO, but one of the reasons I retired when I did was because of the new President. And it is not that any of us stopped serving the American People, We retired after putting in more than the required time of service. And many, myself included, continue to serve in different ways.


----------



## del

SFC Ollie said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> He wore the uniform.  You didn't.  End of story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you have no idea nor proof that either of those statements is true.
> 
> story continues
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know we are not talking about me, here.
Click to expand...


nope. although when you get right down to it, there's no proof that anyone here is who they say they are. you either accept or reject at face value. i usually accept until shown otherwise.

 i'm not actually the grand duke of lichtenstein. 

i'm sorry.

i'm the viscount of marengo.


----------



## HUGGY

SFC Ollie said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, but at least I have a very good understanding of this particular subject. You might even say I am an expert on it.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Did you stop serving the American people because you claimed the sitting president was going to have the military turn on the American people?
> 
> Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NO, but one of the reasons I retired when I did was because of the new President. And it is not that any of us stopped serving the American People, We retired after putting in more than the required time of service. And many, myself included, continue to serve in different ways.
Click to expand...


Makes sense to me now that we have a president that really cares about how retired soldiers are treated.  Am I wrong or is one of the current administrations focuses on making sure the VA's hospitals are funded and college available for returning vets?


----------



## jillian

del said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> you have no idea nor proof that either of those statements is true.
> 
> story continues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know we are not talking about me, here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nope. although when you get right down to it, there's no proof that anyone here is who they say they are. you either accept or reject at face value. i usually accept until shown otherwise.
> 
> i'm not actually the grand duke of lichtenstein.
> 
> i'm sorry.
> 
> i'm the viscount of marengo.
Click to expand...


oh the humanity....


----------



## del

HUGGY said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Did you stop serving the American people because you claimed the sitting president was going to have the military turn on the American people?
> 
> Really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO, but one of the reasons I retired when I did was because of the new President. And it is not that any of us stopped serving the American People, We retired after putting in more than the required time of service. And many, myself included, continue to serve in different ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Makes sense to me now that we have a president that really cares about how retired soldiers are treated.  Am I wrong or is one of the current administrations focuses on making sure the VA's hospitals are funded and college available for returning vets?
Click to expand...


you're wrong


----------



## del

daveman said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> He wore the uniform.  You didn't.  End of story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you have no idea nor proof that either of those statements is true.
> 
> story continues
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ummm...I believe I asked Ravi if she's served.  I believe she said no.
> 
> Was she lying?
Click to expand...


beats me. that'd be the point, einstein


----------



## HUGGY

del said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> NO, but one of the reasons I retired when I did was because of the new President. And it is not that any of us stopped serving the American People, We retired after putting in more than the required time of service. And many, myself included, continue to serve in different ways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makes sense to me now that we have a president that really cares about how retired soldiers are treated.  Am I wrong or is one of the current administrations focuses on making sure the VA's hospitals are funded and college available for returning vets?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you're wrong
Click to expand...


As usual you are an uninformed idiot.

FUNDING BILL FOR THE VA AND MILITARY CONSTRUCTION PASSES HOUSE


----------



## JakeStarkey

Some things here have been said off kilter.

Anyone who believes that BHO is going to go martial law on the American people is a fucking loon, nothing else and never to be taken seriously: straight psycho talk from the loony bin.

Anybody who believes that this administration is not committed to improving VA services knows nothing about it.  The Bonham and Houston services have improved customer service in the last twelve months, and the service I received at Salt Lake VA earlier in the year was exemplary.  Anecdotal evidence?  Sure.  Better than any other evidence offered here.


----------



## HUGGY

Speaking on the treatment of the troops..Has there been a more insidious program than "Stop Loss"?

How many military families and the non military careers of national guardsmen have been ruined by "Stop Loss". .. Not to mention military suicides.

The New GOP brags about how they "honor" the troops...but the truth is something entirely different isn't it.


----------



## daveman

del said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> you have no idea nor proof that either of those statements is true.
> 
> story continues
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm...I believe I asked Ravi if she's served.  I believe she said no.
> 
> Was she lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> beats me. that'd be the point, einstein
Click to expand...

If you don't trust anyone to tell the truth, why are you even bothering with a message board?


----------



## del

daveman said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm...I believe I asked Ravi if she's served.  I believe she said no.
> 
> Was she lying?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beats me. that'd be the point, einstein
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't trust anyone to tell the truth, why are you even bothering with a message board?
Click to expand...


why not?


----------



## Luissa

Why would I believe anything Conjob says? He has proven he is a liar. He has lied about rep comments, about me offering to send him nude pics, and many other things. I want to know why it is so hard to believe that I would question him saying he was in the military?


----------



## Luissa

So how long have you been out Conhog?


----------



## DiveCon

Toro said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> B) I never believed that Bush might some day use the military against Americans the way I did and do believe that Obama will do one day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you believe Obama is going to do to Americans with the military?
Click to expand...

because some of his most ardent supporters here have been saying that very thing


----------



## Toro

DiveCon said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> B) I never believed that Bush might some day use the military against Americans the way I did and do believe that Obama will do one day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you believe Obama is going to do to Americans with the military?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because some of his most ardent supporters here have been saying that very thing
Click to expand...


Really?  Who?  Where?


----------



## Si modo

jillian said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, he'd still be a coward.
> 
> 
> 
> 20+ years of service.  Shed blood.  You're full of crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how do you know he 'shed blood'?
> 
> i wouldn't say he's a coward. i'd just say he's a partisan hack who suffers from ODS given that he didn't say book when the last admin sent 4,000 people to die in a war of choice.
> 
> oh... and if you're wondering what i'd have said had he done this (or said he is) when bush was president, i'd have said, you volunteer for service, you volunteer regardless of who the CinC is and you don't get to choose.
Click to expand...

As an all voluntary military, yes he DOES get to choose at this point.


----------



## camcooh2

How is it a stretch to think the imposter-in-chief might someday force American military personnel to go after Americans when his number one pal, Bill Ayers, is a certified terrorist? The military people hate the Obamas of the world because a lot of them will end up being police officers and such after they leave the service. They'll have to dodge more bombs made by anarchists like little Billy Ayers. 
 It bothers liberals that the military hates them, but they don't understand that the military hates them only because the military understands them. The military are experts at detecting threats of all kinds, that's what they do. I think most of them envision Obama wearing a turban.


----------



## Ravi

camcooh2 said:


> How is it a stretch to think the imposter-in-chief might someday force American military personnel to go after Americans when his number one pal, Bill Ayers, is a certified terrorist? The military people hate the Obamas of the world because a lot of them will end up being police officers and such after they leave the service. They'll have to dodge more bombs made by anarchists like little Billy Ayers.
> It bothers liberals that the military hates them, but they don't understand that the military hates them only because the military understands them. The military are experts at detecting threats of all kinds, that's what they do. I think most of them envision Obama wearing a turban.


Negged for lying.

And for talking trash about the military.


----------



## jillian

Si modo said:


> As an all voluntary military, yes he DOES get to choose at this point.



and i have no problem saying he's a loser and full of it.

interestingly, i've never opined about his service. i do find it interesting that people who HAVE actually served do appear to be wondering.


----------



## daveman

del said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> beats me. that'd be the point, einstein
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't trust anyone to tell the truth, why are you even bothering with a message board?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why not?
Click to expand...


Whatever.


----------



## del

daveman said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't trust anyone to tell the truth, why are you even bothering with a message board?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever.
Click to expand...


exactly


----------



## daveman

Toro said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you believe Obama is going to do to Americans with the military?
> 
> 
> 
> because some of his most ardent supporters here have been saying that very thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  Who?  Where?
Click to expand...


Maineman.  Here.


----------



## del

daveman said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> because some of his most ardent supporters here have been saying that very thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Who?  Where?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maineman.  Here.
Click to expand...


as maineman goes, so goes the nation


----------



## camcooh2

Ravi said:


> camcooh2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is it a stretch to think the imposter-in-chief might someday force American military personnel to go after Americans when his number one pal, Bill Ayers, is a certified terrorist? The military people hate the Obamas of the world because a lot of them will end up being police officers and such after they leave the service. They'll have to dodge more bombs made by anarchists like little Billy Ayers.
> It bothers liberals that the military hates them, but they don't understand that the military hates them only because the military understands them. The military are experts at detecting threats of all kinds, that's what they do. I think most of them envision Obama wearing a turban.
> 
> 
> 
> Negged for lying.
> 
> And for talking trash about the military.
Click to expand...


 How am I guilty of lying? As far as "talking trash" about the military, I merely pointed out that most of them despise Obama, that's a credit to the military not a dig. 
 By the way, if somebody could let me know how to neg somebody I'd be grateful. That way, I can return the favor, you poor demented fool.


----------



## daveman

del said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Who?  Where?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maineman.  Here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> as maineman goes, so goes the nation
Click to expand...

Didn't claim that.  But one proto-fascist is too many, wouldn't you agree?


----------



## Ravi

del said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Who?  Where?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maineman.  Here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> as maineman goes, so goes the nation
Click to expand...

 He's talking about you...not Americans in general. Tissue?

btw, thanks for showing dcon as the moron he is.


----------



## daveman

Ravi said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maineman.  Here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as maineman goes, so goes the nation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's talking about you...not Americans in general. Tissue?
Click to expand...

You stupid, stupid woman.

"I think that anyone who is vehemently against a president who choses to take American fighting men and women OUT OF harm's way... against a president who wishes to place American soldiers in a position where they are NOT taking the fight to the enemy.. I think that such a person is a domestic enemy of the constitution."​That is a general statement.  Good Gaea...can't you be honest for two seconds in a row?


Ravi said:


> btw, thanks for showing dcon as the moron he is.


Ummm...actually, I showed he was right.  It's just gravy that you exposed your own retardery once again.


----------



## camcooh2

neg for you too


----------



## ConHog

jillian said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> As an all voluntary military, yes he DOES get to choose at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i have no problem saying he's a loser and full of it.
> 
> interestingly, i've never opined about his service. i do find it interesting that people who HAVE actually served do appear to be wondering.
Click to expand...


You mean Zona? LOL


----------



## Dante

ConHog said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> As an all voluntary military, yes he DOES get to choose at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i have no problem saying he's a loser and full of it.
> 
> interestingly, i've never opined about his service. i do find it interesting that people who HAVE actually served do appear to be wondering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean Zona? LOL
Click to expand...

go. 


what are you waiting for?


----------



## daveman

Dante said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> and i have no problem saying he's a loser and full of it.
> 
> interestingly, i've never opined about his service. i do find it interesting that people who HAVE actually served do appear to be wondering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean Zona? LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> go.
> 
> 
> what are you waiting for?
Click to expand...


Yeah, GO, CH, you big meanie!  Stop disagreeing with Dainty and huwting his widdle feewings!


----------



## Toome

camcooh2 said:


> How is it a stretch to think the imposter-in-chief might someday force American military personnel to go after Americans when his number one pal, Bill Ayers, is a certified terrorist? The military people hate the Obamas of the world because a lot of them will end up being police officers and such after they leave the service. They'll have to dodge more bombs made by anarchists like little Billy Ayers.
> It bothers liberals that the military hates them, but they don't understand that the military hates them only because the military understands them. The military are experts at detecting threats of all kinds, that's what they do. I think most of them envision Obama wearing a turban.



I think every administration during the past 20 years or so have endured rumors of deploying US military personnel on US soil.  I remember conspiracy theorists claiming that Clinton was going to declare martial law in 2000 in order to hold on to power.  Same thing was said about Bush in 2008.

Fact of the matter is that since OPLAN GARDEN PLOT was established as a military response to civil unrest in 1968, only two US presidents have directed the deployment of US troops on US soil with full authorization to use deadly force:  George H. W. Bush in 1992 and George W. Bush in 2001.

In 1992, President Bush legally deployed US active duty troops and activated National Guard troops into Los Angeles to restore order in the wake of the Rodney King riots.  Ground commanders had full authority to establish order.  Even so, commanders erred on the side of caution by using local civilian law enforcement authorities whenever possible even though this was NOT a condition for operations.  Let me spell that out for the reading-impaired:  US military commanders ignored their authority to directly impose order and instead used civilian law enforcement whenever possible.  When it came to self-defense, troops exercised extraordinary discipline by taking fire from gang members.  Of all the violent incidents directed against US military personnel, there were only two that resulted in US troops shooting American civilians.  In one, the civilian was a driver attempting to run over troops at a checkpoint.  They fired warning shots, then fired shots at the wheels, and finally shot into the car, killing the driver.  In the only other incident, a gang member ran over a police officer, failed to heed the warnings of the US troops at the checkpoint, and was wounded when they fired at him.  He stopped the car and surrendered without further incident.  Point here is that it will take a helluva lot more than some Presidential order before US troops turn on American citizens.  And the LA riots demonstrate that troops, who had fully legal authority to use deadly force, exercised great restraint and only did so when there was no other choice.

In 2001, President Bush deployed National Guardsmen under Operation Noble Eagle to help with security at airports, military installations and other potential targets.  This was really nothing more than a show-of-force, although there were rules of engagement for the use of deadly force.  I don't know if there were any incidents; however, I firmly believe that they were handled by airport and/or city law enforcement authorities rather than by the military.

Point here is that, unlike the movies, US troops are not blindly obedient to the point that they will shoot at their fellow Americans even if ordered by the President.


----------



## Yukon.

ConHog said:


> I can no longer be part of a military that answers to this disaster. I am putting my retirement papers in tomorrow. Sad decision after 21 years but I just can't even think about fighting for this socialist jerkoff we have serving in the White House now.



CornHole in the Military ? hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha 

What a load of BS that is. You disgrace those of us who have really served.


----------



## daveman

Yukon. said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can no longer be part of a military that answers to this disaster. I am putting my retirement papers in tomorrow. Sad decision after 21 years but I just can't even think about fighting for this socialist jerkoff we have serving in the White House now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornHole in the Military? hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha What a load of BS that is. You disgrace all of us who have really served.
Click to expand...


----------



## DiveCon

Toro said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you believe Obama is going to do to Americans with the military?
> 
> 
> 
> because some of his most ardent supporters here have been saying that very thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  Who?  Where?
Click to expand...

maineman for one


----------



## DiveCon

Ravi said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maineman.  Here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as maineman goes, so goes the nation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's talking about you...not Americans in general. Tissue?
> 
> btw, thanks for showing dcon as the moron he is.
Click to expand...

negged for lying


----------



## Ravi

DiveCon said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> as maineman goes, so goes the nation
> 
> 
> 
> He's talking about you...not Americans in general. Tissue?
> 
> btw, thanks for showing dcon as the moron he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> negged for lying
Click to expand...

Tissue? S_ome_ isn't _one_, idiot.


----------



## Dante

Ravi said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's talking about you...not Americans in general. Tissue?
> 
> btw, thanks for showing dcon as the moron he is.
> 
> 
> 
> negged for lying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tissue? S_ome_ isn't _one_, idiot.
Click to expand...


DC, divecuckoo need a new avie?

 Is there an Aircraft Carrier Available? 


---

* Is there an Aircraft Carrier Available? 

daveman (DM) Dufus Major of Troop USMB is coming in for a crash landing*


----------



## ConHog

Ravi said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's talking about you...not Americans in general. Tissue?
> 
> btw, thanks for showing dcon as the moron he is.
> 
> 
> 
> negged for lying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tissue? S_ome_ isn't _one_, idiot.
Click to expand...


Your avatar is ugly.


----------



## Ravi

ConHog said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> negged for lying
> 
> 
> 
> Tissue? S_ome_ isn't _one_, idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your avatar is ugly.
Click to expand...

Good. I like looking ugly to slimy lying creeps such as yourself.


----------



## ConHog

Ravi said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tissue? S_ome_ isn't _one_, idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your avatar is ugly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good. I like looking ugly to slimy lying creeps such as yourself.
Click to expand...


http://www.usmessageboard.com/curre...ry-city-question-leaves-gibbs-stammering.html

38 lies in 11 pages Ravi. Sure you want to go there?


----------



## Dante

img163.imageshack.us/i/diving4douchebaghs101.png/


----------



## JakeStarkey

Dante said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> negged for lying
> 
> 
> 
> Tissue? S_ome_ isn't _one_, idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DC, divecuckoo need a new avie?
> 
> Is there an Aircraft Carrier Available?
> 
> 
> ---
> 
> * Is there an Aircraft Carrier Available?
> 
> daveman (DM) Dufus Major of Troop USMB is coming in for a crash landing*
Click to expand...


Priceless!


----------



## JakeStarkey

Dante said:


> img163.imageshack.us/i/diving4douchebaghs101.png/



divecon can be top or bottom bang!


----------



## DiveCon

Dante said:


> img163.imageshack.us/i/diving4douchebaghs101.png/


holy shit
grow the fuck up dainty
'


----------



## DiveCon

Ravi said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's talking about you...not Americans in general. Tissue?
> 
> btw, thanks for showing dcon as the moron he is.
> 
> 
> 
> negged for lying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tissue? S_ome_ isn't _one_, idiot.
Click to expand...

you are the one needing the tissue


----------



## Luissa

ConHog said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your avatar is ugly.
> 
> 
> 
> Good. I like looking ugly to slimy lying creeps such as yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/curre...ry-city-question-leaves-gibbs-stammering.html
> 
> 38 lies in 11 pages Ravi. Sure you want to go there?
Click to expand...


Are you sure you want to go there?


----------



## Ravi

Luissa said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good. I like looking ugly to slimy lying creeps such as yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/curre...ry-city-question-leaves-gibbs-stammering.html
> 
> 38 lies in 11 pages Ravi. Sure you want to go there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you sure you want to go there?
Click to expand...

If it distracts from his lies...of course.

Though it doesn't anywhere but in his own mind.


----------



## Yukon.

CornHole cleaned the septic tanks at an Army base and he thinks he was in the service. Pathetic, cowardly, lying, yellow-dog imposter is what you are CornHole. I find your lies ablout serving very disturbing. Those of us who did serve in time of war see right through you. You pathetic, fat, beer swilling lying, sack of monkey dung.

That being said I will pray for you at Mass.


----------



## Si modo

Yukon. said:


> CornHole cleaned the septic tanks at an Army base and he thinks he was in the service. Pathetic, cowardly, lying, yellow-dog imposter is what you are CornHole. I find your lies ablout serving very disturbing. Those of us who did serve in time of war see right through you. You pathetic, fat, beer swilling lying, sack of monkey dung.
> 
> That being said I will pray for you at Mass.


Pig.


----------



## kwc57

Yukon. said:


> CornHole cleaned the septic tanks at an Army base and he thinks he was in the service. Pathetic, cowardly, lying, yellow-dog imposter is what you are CornHole. I find your lies ablout serving very disturbing. Those of us who did serve in time of war see right through you. You pathetic, fat, beer swilling lying, sack of monkey dung.
> 
> That being said I will pray for you at Mass.



I'm always amused when a pedophile priest refers to someone else as "cornhole".


----------



## Yukon.

Pedophile Priest...the CornHole aka ConHog was a Priest ?


----------



## Colin

Yukon. said:


> CornHole cleaned the septic tanks at an Army base and he thinks he was in the service. Pathetic, cowardly, lying, yellow-dog imposter is what you are CornHole. I find your lies ablout serving very disturbing. *Those of us who did serve in time of war see right through you.* You pathetic, fat, beer swilling lying, sack of monkey dung.
> 
> That being said I will pray for you at Mass.



Ah yes. You would have bought reality to the term Rear End Mother Fucker.


----------



## Yukon.

I served when cowardly yellow dogs like you were playing GI Joe and spitting on us as baby killers.


----------



## Si modo

Yukon. said:


> I served when cowardly yellow dogs like you were playing GI Joe and spitting on us as baby killers.


Pig.


----------



## L.K.Eder

i like yukon.. he is honest.


----------



## Colin

Yukon. said:


> I served when cowardly yellow dogs like you were playing GI Joe and spitting on us as baby killers.



Me a GI? Lol! Don't you have to be a Yank to qualify for that title, you ignorant prick. Your service is neither here nor there and was probably non-existent. You've lied about being a man of God. You've lied about most other things you post here, no doubt you're lying about having served too. As a British vet, myself, I would never accuse someone of not serving if they say they have... but you. You are the exception to the rule. You're just a total lying fucking ****. Even the REMFs wouldn't have wanted you among them you useless sack of fucking shit. Crawl back under whichever stone you're living under at the moment, scumbag.


----------



## kwc57

Yukon. said:


> Pedophile Priest...the CornHole aka ConHog was a Priest ?



Nope, but YOU admit to being a cornholing pedophile priest.


----------



## Yukon.

Colin said:


> Yukon. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I served when cowardly yellow dogs like you were playing GI Joe and spitting on us as baby killers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me a GI? Lol! Don't you have to be a Yank to qualify for that title, you ignorant prick. Your service is neither here nor there and was probably non-existent. You've lied about being a man of God. You've lied about most other things you post here, no doubt you're lying about having served too. As a British vet, myself, I would never accuse someone of not serving if they say they have... but you. You are the exception to the rule. You're just a total lying fucking ****. Even the REMFs wouldn't have wanted you among them you useless sack of fucking shit. Crawl back under whichever stone you're living under at the moment, scumbag.
Click to expand...


*"Forgive them Father for they know not what they say" - Fr. Yukon*


----------



## Colin

You know something Yukon? Your lies are coming home to roost. You've always claimed to be a Canadian living in Canada...with an undying hatred of everything USA! Funny that. Canada was not involved in the Vietnam war, arsehole! And I certainly don't see you as one of the Canadian volunteers.


----------



## SFC Ollie

This thread has done one of two things:

1. Gone to the dogs.

2 Evolved into a Pissing contest.


(And possibly both)


----------



## topspin

good your a piece of shit and the IQ of the military just went way up. Do us a favor and quit your narc job too lard ass.


----------



## SFC Ollie

And the IQ of this thread just dropped some more.


----------



## Sheldon

So now Yukon is posting in this shit-clogged gutter of a thread. It was going down in flames on page one anyways, and now eighteen pages and three months later it's officially flushed into the cesspool and drowned in its own festering slop of shit.

Moral of the thread: don't post your personal stuff on an internet site if a lot of people on the site think you're an asshole; it will get ugly.


----------



## topspin

Srg you wingnut hard guy wannabe, any thread with you in it has a lower IQ


----------



## California Girl

SFC Ollie said:


> And the IQ of this thread just dropped some more.



You sure about that? Cuz I thought topspit's IQ was 0, therefore, he would have no impact on the thread. But I could be wrong.


----------



## ConHog

California Girl said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the IQ of this thread just dropped some more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sure about that? Cuz I thought topspit's IQ was 0, therefore, he would have no impact on the thread. But I could be wrong.
Click to expand...


Actually , I think his IQ is negative something. 

He is an MBA though..............


----------



## SFC Ollie

Hardguy wannabe? Really? Me? 

Sure you got the right guy?

I mean I've been called a lot of things but ....


----------



## ConHog

SFC Ollie said:


> Hardguy wannabe? Really? Me?
> 
> Sure you got the right guy?
> 
> I mean I've been called a lot of things but ....



Don't feel insulted Ollie, to topspin anyone who had the balls to do what he himself never had, and never will have the balls to do is a hardguy wannabe


----------



## L.K.Eder

ConHog said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the IQ of this thread just dropped some more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sure about that? Cuz I thought topspit's IQ was 0, therefore, he would have no impact on the thread. But I could be wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually , I think his IQ is negative something.
> 
> He is an MBA though..............
Click to expand...


i see, geniussssess at work.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Me? Insulted? By a wannabe internet asshole? Not this lifetime.


----------



## MaggieMae

SFC Ollie said:


> Me? Insulted? By a wannabe internet asshole? Not this lifetime.



Wish I'd said that (more than a few times)!


----------



## DiveCon

California Girl said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the IQ of this thread just dropped some more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sure about that? Cuz I thought topspit's IQ was 0, therefore, he would have no impact on the thread. But I could be wrong.
Click to expand...

actuially, someone having an IQ of zero would significantly drop the average


----------



## Shogun

I didn't bother to read this thread because, I'm sure, it's a bunch of gay shit wrapped up in a flaming rainbow that is neither here nor there except to add a little drama (excitement) into conhog's life.


Get a dog, buddy.


----------



## 007

ConHog said:


> I can no longer be part of a military that answers to this disaster. I am putting my retirement papers in tomorrow. Sad decision after 21 years but I just can't even think about fighting for this socialist jerkoff we have serving in the White House now.



Good for you. I would too.


----------



## JakeStarkey

If Pale Rider is the questioner, then it was a really dumb question.


----------



## logical4u

ConHog said:


> I can no longer be part of a military that answers to this disaster. I am putting my retirement papers in tomorrow. Sad decision after 21 years but I just can't even think about fighting for this socialist jerkoff we have serving in the White House now.



Thank you for your service.  Ignore the "debriefing" where they explain to you, that you are like a kid out of high school.  You have a lot more value as a self-starter and leader.  Take what you learned in the military and apply it to any other field and you will do well.  Best of Luck.  I understand your decision, an dpray for our guys still there.


----------



## Yukon.

Colin said:


> You know something Yukon? Your lies are coming home to roost. You've always claimed to be a Canadian living in Canada...with an undying hatred of everything USA! Funny that. Canada was not involved in the Vietnam war, arsehole! And I certainly don't see you as one of the Canadian volunteers.



How dare you doubt my integrity you piece of scum. I am CANADIAN however when asked to serve I served and I did so honourably. During the Vietnam era as it is today the coawrdly yellow dogs of America fled to Canada for sanctuary. That being said thousands of us aided your military in her time of want and need. Today you swine still cant fight without us.

*Never, ever doubt the courage, honour, and integrity of the YUKON man. *


----------



## ConHog

Yukon. said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know something Yukon? Your lies are coming home to roost. You've always claimed to be a Canadian living in Canada...with an undying hatred of everything USA! Funny that. Canada was not involved in the Vietnam war, arsehole! And I certainly don't see you as one of the Canadian volunteers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How dare you doubt my integrity you piece of scum. I am CANADIAN however when asked to serve I served and I did so honourably. During the Vietnam era as it is today the coawrdly yellow dogs of America fled to Canada for sanctuary. That being said thousands of us aided your military in her time of want and need. Today you swine still cant fight without us.
> 
> *Never, ever doubt the courage, honour, and integrity of the YUKON man. *
Click to expand...


Lot's of AMericans ran to Canada to avoid voluntarily joining the war on terror did they?


And let me add, that when American draft dodgers fled to Canada in the 60s and 70s the courage level of each nation rose.


----------



## Colin

Yukon. said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know something Yukon? Your lies are coming home to roost. You've always claimed to be a Canadian living in Canada...with an undying hatred of everything USA! Funny that. Canada was not involved in the Vietnam war, arsehole! And I certainly don't see you as one of the Canadian volunteers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How dare you doubt my integrity you piece of scum. I am CANADIAN however when asked to serve I served and I did so honourably. During the Vietnam era as it is today the coawrdly yellow dogs of America fled to Canada for sanctuary. That being said thousands of us aided your military in her time of want and need. Today you swine still cant fight without us.
> 
> *Never, ever doubt the courage, honour, and integrity of the YUKON man. *
Click to expand...


I admire the average Canadian. It's just fucking liars like you that I detest. I doubt your honour. I doubt your courage. As for integrity...you've proved time and again on these boards that you have NONE. And please...do NOT attempt to place yourself on the same level as the brave Canadians who fought in WW2. You being an admirer of Hitler too. You are a lowly turd, not fit to clean the boots of your soldiers. Now go forth and multiply you lowlife scumbag.


----------



## Yukon.

ConHog said:


> And let me add, that when American draft dodgers fled to Canada in the 60s and 70s the courage level of each nation rose.



You support the cowardly draft dodgers I see. thats why you worship that cowardly, bow legged little sack of monkey shit G Bush Junior. Like they say CORNHOLE birds of a feather flock together. You yellow draft dodging coard.


----------



## topspin

the military just got a lot more respectable wtihout the facist asshole cornhole.


----------



## ConHog

Yukon. said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> And let me add, that when American draft dodgers fled to Canada in the 60s and 70s the courage level of each nation rose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You support the cowardly draft dodgers I see. thats why you worship that cowardly, bow legged little sack of monkey shit G Bush Junior. Like they say CORNHOLE birds of a feather flock together. You yellow draft dodging coard.
Click to expand...


Too bad for you that I didn't support either Bush.

Loser


----------



## SFC Ollie

topspin said:


> the military just got a lot more respectable wtihout the facist asshole cornhole.



Go ahead and light up another one. Don't worry Mom & Dad are at work, they won't catch you....


----------



## Colin

SFC Ollie said:


> topspin said:
> 
> 
> 
> the military just got a lot more respectable wtihout the facist asshole cornhole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead and light up another one. Don't worry Mom & Dad are at work, they won't catch you....
Click to expand...


It'll go over his head, Ollie. It's a problem little men often encounter.


----------



## ConHog

Colin said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> topspin said:
> 
> 
> 
> the military just got a lot more respectable wtihout the facist asshole cornhole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead and light up another one. Don't worry Mom & Dad are at work, they won't catch you....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It'll go over his head, Ollie. It's a problem little men often encounter.
Click to expand...


But but but , he's an MBA who made $150K last month, and his son played for the LSU national championship team in 03, you can't talk about topspin that way, why the outrage...............


----------



## topspin

SFC Ollie said:


> topspin said:
> 
> 
> 
> the military just got a lot more respectable wtihout the facist asshole cornhole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead and light up another one. Don't worry Mom & Dad are at work, they won't catch you....
Click to expand...


 gotcha, now get back to your wal mart greeting grandpaw ged


----------



## topspin

bust any granny's this week cornnarc?


----------



## SFC Ollie

Walmart greeting? I could do that. Walter taught me.

"Welcome to Walmart, get your shit and get out. Have a nice fucking day........"

Now WTF is this gotcha BS?


----------



## ConHog

SFC Ollie said:


> Walmart greeting? I could do that. Walter taught me.
> 
> "Welcome to Walmart, get your shit and get out. Have a nice fucking day........"
> 
> Now WTF is this gotcha BS?



It was code for "hang on a minute I have another BigMac order to fill"


----------



## daveman

JakeStarkey said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tissue? S_ome_ isn't _one_, idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DC, divecuckoo need a new avie?
> 
> Is there an Aircraft Carrier Available?
> 
> 
> ---
> 
> * Is there an Aircraft Carrier Available?
> 
> daveman (DM) Dufus Major of Troop USMB is coming in for a crash landing*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Priceless!
Click to expand...

For a Mainstream Republican. you sure do kiss a lot of leftist ass.


----------



## daveman

Yukon. said:


> I am CANADIAN...


----------



## Yukon.

CornHole is SFagC your new homo lover?


----------



## SFC Ollie

You aren't good enough, Bitch.


----------



## Charles_Main

ConHog said:


> I can no longer be part of a military that answers to this disaster. I am putting my retirement papers in tomorrow. Sad decision after 21 years but I just can't even think about fighting for this socialist jerkoff we have serving in the White House now.



I understand completely, To hell with anyone who faults you for this.

Let them go fight under Obama's rules of engagement for awhile and see how they like it.


----------



## Yukon.

The only place the CornHole served was in a Gay Bar. Dont believe the homosexual piece of monkey excrement - he's trying to garner respect.


----------



## topspin

CORNHOLE the narc doesn't mind taking on old ladies when he bust in with the swat team guns blazing. Not much balls required for that. I could care less if he worked in a Gay bar. I know he wasn't smart enough to get a top job with his History degree. History LOFL


----------



## Ravi

Yukon. said:


> he's trying to garner respect.


This is most likely true...just like those other assholes that pretend they served and wear uniforms and medals. Luckily, there is no law against being a lying asshole.


----------



## Yukon.

I served while others dodged and deserted.


----------



## Colin

Yukon. said:


> I served while others dodged and deserted.



Yeh? Which bar and where did you serve in?


----------



## SFC Ollie

Colin said:


> Yukon. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I served while others dodged and deserted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeh? Which bar and where did you serve in?
Click to expand...


He originated the phrase "You want fries with that?"


----------



## editec

ConHog said:


> I can no longer be part of a military that answers to this disaster. I am putting my retirement papers in tomorrow. Sad decision after 21 years but I just can't even think about fighting for this socialist jerkoff we have serving in the White House now.


 


But you'll still take those socialist retirement benefits you earned, right?

What. were you under the impression that serving in the military was a CAPITALIST thing to do?

You've just spent 21 years working in a socialist system, Con.

Thanks for your socialist service to the commonweal, comrade.


----------



## SFC Ollie

editec said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can no longer be part of a military that answers to this disaster. I am putting my retirement papers in tomorrow. Sad decision after 21 years but I just can't even think about fighting for this socialist jerkoff we have serving in the White House now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you'll still take those socialist retirement benefits you earned, right?
> 
> What. were you under the impression that serving in the military was a CAPITALIST thing to do?
> 
> You've just spent 21 years working in a socialist system, Con.
> 
> Thanks for your socialist service to the commonweal, comrade.
Click to expand...


So a retirement that is agreed upon as part of your pay is now socialist? I suppose the healthcare we were promised and don't get is also socialist?
You idiots crack me up.....


----------



## topspin

sarg got his gay action while he was on kitchen duty in Germany


----------



## Yukon.

SFC,

If you draw money for nothing from the Government it is WELFARE ! Bums get WELFARE, therefore if you are getting money from the Government for doing nothing you are a BUM !


----------



## SFC Ollie

It's called retirement. And it is great. Of course you have to actually earn it first. I understand how difficult that concept is to some people.


----------



## topspin

It's funny when GED's on the government tit rail against big gov. Guess they have to nudge away the other pups from Mommy's tit.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

No don't give up. The Anti-American Socialists/Marxists have the upper-hand now but it wont always be that way. A correction will come. Their fifteen minutes of fame are almost up. So just hang in there.


----------



## ConHog

LibocalypseNow said:


> No don't give up. The Anti-American Socialists/Marxists have the upper-hand now but it wont always be that way. A correction will come. Their fifteen minutes of fame are almost up. So just hang in there.



Already done. on the 31st of this month I will officially add (R) to my rank.


----------



## random3434

ConHog said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> No don't give up. The Anti-American Socialists/Marxists have the upper-hand now but it wont always be that way. A correction will come. Their fifteen minutes of fame are almost up. So just hang in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Already done. on the 31st of this month I will officially add (R) to my rank.
Click to expand...


Congrats on your retirement Conhog!


Oh, and by the way, September only has 30 days!


----------



## Charles_Main

Ravi said:


> Yukon. said:
> 
> 
> 
> he's trying to garner respect.
> 
> 
> 
> This is most likely true...just like those other assholes that pretend they served and wear uniforms and medals. Luckily, there is no law against being a lying asshole.
Click to expand...


Well I guess I just believe in not jumping to conclusions I can not prove.

To each his own.


----------



## L.K.Eder

ConHog said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> No don't give up. The Anti-American Socialists/Marxists have the upper-hand now but it wont always be that way. A correction will come. Their fifteen minutes of fame are almost up. So just hang in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Already done. on the 31st of this month I will officially add (R) to my rank.
Click to expand...


what a coincidence, on sept 31 i will get my 2nd hovercar.


----------



## bodecea

Echo Zulu said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> No don't give up. The Anti-American Socialists/Marxists have the upper-hand now but it wont always be that way. A correction will come. Their fifteen minutes of fame are almost up. So just hang in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Already done. on the 31st of this month I will officially add (R) to my rank.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Congrats on your retirement Conhog!
> 
> 
> Oh, and by the way, September only has 30 days!
Click to expand...


*OMIFUCKINGOD!!!!!*


----------



## ConHog

Echo Zulu said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> No don't give up. The Anti-American Socialists/Marxists have the upper-hand now but it wont always be that way. A correction will come. Their fifteen minutes of fame are almost up. So just hang in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Already done. on the 31st of this month I will officially add (R) to my rank.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Congrats on your retirement Conhog!
> 
> 
> Oh, and by the way, September only has 30 days!
Click to expand...


ha you're right. I do that all the time, just forget how many days are in a month. It's a damned shame that I am the ONLY person on this board who ever makes a silly error.


----------



## Luissa

I thought you were already collecting your retirement check? That is what you said, when I asked how you paid for your Ferrari.


----------



## ConHog

Luissa said:


> I thought you were already collecting your retirement check? That is what you said, when I asked how you paid for your Ferrari.



Ugh link to that? I don't think so, since one doesn't collect retirement checks until one retires


----------



## random3434

ConHog said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Already done. on the 31st of this month I will officially add (R) to my rank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your retirement Conhog!
> 
> 
> Oh, and by the way, September only has 30 days!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ha you're right. I do that all the time, just forget how many days are in a month. It's a damned shame that I am the ONLY person on this board who ever makes a silly error.
Click to expand...


I'm just joshing you! I'd have said that to anyone that did that!  

Here, this may help! 


The Number of Days in Each Month Days In a Month


----------



## ConHog

Echo Zulu said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your retirement Conhog!
> 
> 
> Oh, and by the way, September only has 30 days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ha you're right. I do that all the time, just forget how many days are in a month. It's a damned shame that I am the ONLY person on this board who ever makes a silly error.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just joshing you! I'd have said that to anyone that did that!
> 
> Here, this may help!
> 
> 
> The Number of Days in Each Month Days In a Month
Click to expand...


I know you were kidding me EZ, I was saying that for the benefit of certain scavengers who seem to have my ID on alert so that they can stalk my every post. I am seriously considering starting a tweet account just so they can keep up with my bowel movements, and deny that they actually happened.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Echo Zulu said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your retirement Conhog!
> 
> 
> Oh, and by the way, September only has 30 days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ha you're right. I do that all the time, just forget how many days are in a month. It's a damned shame that I am the ONLY person on this board who ever makes a silly error.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just joshing you! I'd have said that to anyone that did that!
> 
> Here, this may help!
> 
> 
> The Number of Days in Each Month Days In a Month
Click to expand...


I never could remember that silly ass poem.


----------



## Luissa

http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-f...ds-in-current-events-moved-2.html#post2699483



> You're right, my retirement check from the National Guard does that


----------



## SFC Ollie

Anyway, Con, congratulations, I still step out on the porch and salute the mailbox once a month. Retirement is super.


----------



## ConHog

Luissa said:


> http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-f...ds-in-current-events-moved-2.html#post2699483
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, my retirement check from the National Guard does that
Click to expand...


Nice proof dummy, notice the day, 5th of this month, meaning I will pay the next bank note on the car with a retirement check .


----------



## Luissa

If you want to remember which months have 31 days and which ones don't. Use your knuckles. You count both your knuckles and in between your fingers. Your knuckles will months that have 31 days.  Start with January.


----------



## ConHog

SFC Ollie said:


> Anyway, Con, congratulations, I still step out on the porch and salute the mailbox once a month. Retirement is super.



Thank you sir, oh wait I didn't mean to call you sir, I know you worked for a living.


----------



## The Infidel

ConHog said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Already done. on the 31st of this month I will officially add (R) to my rank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your retirement Conhog!
> 
> 
> Oh, and by the way, September only has 30 days!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ha you're right. I do that all the time, just forget how many days are in a month. It's a damned shame that I am the ONLY person on this board who ever makes a silly error.
Click to expand...


Not only that..... but you are a liar!!!!! 

You are not allowed to make errors!!!!

Hey everybody..... Corndog is a liar!!!!!  








Hee hee..... Im just kidding Conhog 

Congrats to you again, and *THANKS FOR YOUR SERVICE! *


----------



## Luissa

ConHog said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-f...ds-in-current-events-moved-2.html#post2699483
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, my retirement check from the National Guard does that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice proof dummy, notice the day, 5th of this month, meaning I will pay the next bank note on the car with a retirement check .
Click to expand...


Nice try!


----------



## ConHog

The Infidel said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your retirement Conhog!
> 
> 
> Oh, and by the way, September only has 30 days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ha you're right. I do that all the time, just forget how many days are in a month. It's a damned shame that I am the ONLY person on this board who ever makes a silly error.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not only that..... but you are a liar!!!!!
> 
> You are not allowed to make errors!!!!
> 
> Hey everybody..... Corndog is a liar!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hee hee..... Im just kidding Conhog
> 
> Congrats to you again, and *THANKS FOR YOUR SERVICE! *
Click to expand...


Thank you Infidel. you're a good guy.


----------



## bodecea

Luissa said:


> If you want to remember which months have 31 days and which ones don't. Use your knuckles. You count both your knuckles and in between your fingers. Your knuckles will months that have 31 days.  Start with January.



I thought everyone knew the knuckle system.


----------



## del

Echo Zulu said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> No don't give up. The Anti-American Socialists/Marxists have the upper-hand now but it wont always be that way. A correction will come. Their fifteen minutes of fame are almost up. So just hang in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Already done. on the 31st of this month I will officially add (R) to my rank.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Congrats on your retirement Conhog!
> 
> 
> Oh, and by the way, September only has 30 days!
Click to expand...


----------



## R.C. Christian

Lame reason to step down FWIW. Obama's foreign policy is not really any different than Bush. Perhaps slightly less hawkish but not much. Soldiers simply project foreign policy and Obama is no different in his implementation of that foreign policy. To make more sense of it, think of Obama as an empty suit following a pre-defined script. He may give the orders but he doesn't "give the orders". To Obama's scant credit Bill Clinton was more of traitor than he and I see you didn't retire under his tenure.


----------



## ConHog

R.C. Christian said:


> Lame reason to step down FWIW. Obama's foreign policy is not really any different than Bush. Perhaps slightly less hawkish but not much. Soldiers simply project foreign policy and Obama is no different in his implementation of that foreign policy. To make more sense of it, think of Obama as an empty suit following a pre-defined script. He may give the orders but he doesn't "give the orders". To Obama's scant credit Bill Clinton was more of traitor than he and I see you didn't retire under his tenure.



I was not eligible for full retirement under either Clinton, nor Bush. Also, not near as disillusioned.

Also, actually I had never heard of the knuckle system.


----------



## R.C. Christian

ConHog said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lame reason to step down FWIW. Obama's foreign policy is not really any different than Bush. Perhaps slightly less hawkish but not much. Soldiers simply project foreign policy and Obama is no different in his implementation of that foreign policy. To make more sense of it, think of Obama as an empty suit following a pre-defined script. He may give the orders but he doesn't "give the orders". To Obama's scant credit Bill Clinton was more of traitor than he and I see you didn't retire under his tenure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was not eligible for full retirement under either Clinton, nor Bush. Also, not near as disillusioned.
> 
> Also, actually I had never heard of the knuckle system.
Click to expand...


Reading between the lines, I think perhaps you're ready to retire despite your hate for Obama which I do share with you. Keeps me warm at night.


----------



## ConHog

R.C. Christian said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lame reason to step down FWIW. Obama's foreign policy is not really any different than Bush. Perhaps slightly less hawkish but not much. Soldiers simply project foreign policy and Obama is no different in his implementation of that foreign policy. To make more sense of it, think of Obama as an empty suit following a pre-defined script. He may give the orders but he doesn't "give the orders". To Obama's scant credit Bill Clinton was more of traitor than he and I see you didn't retire under his tenure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was not eligible for full retirement under either Clinton, nor Bush. Also, not near as disillusioned.
> 
> Also, actually I had never heard of the knuckle system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reading between the lines, I think perhaps you're ready to retire despite your hate for Obama which I do share with you. Keeps me warm at night.
Click to expand...


I don't hate Obama. I just don't trust him.


----------



## R.C. Christian

ConHog said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was not eligible for full retirement under either Clinton, nor Bush. Also, not near as disillusioned.
> 
> Also, actually I had never heard of the knuckle system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reading between the lines, I think perhaps you're ready to retire despite your hate for Obama which I do share with you. Keeps me warm at night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't hate Obama. I just don't trust him.
Click to expand...


Don't worry, I have enough hate for both of us.


----------



## Ravi

Luissa said:


> http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-f...ds-in-current-events-moved-2.html#post2699483
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, my retirement check from the National Guard does that
Click to expand...

heh heh heh


----------



## topspin

we'll be getting a witch from neocons this year, maybe goblins next year.


----------



## topspin

the witch has to be white though


----------



## sitarro

kwc57 said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can no longer be part of a military that answers to this disaster. I am putting my retirement papers in tomorrow. Sad decision after 21 years but I just can't even think about fighting for this socialist jerkoff we have serving in the White House now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking the Sarah Palin approach and quitting, eh?  Good for you!
Click to expand...


What a dick thing to say, you have absolutely no imagination and aren't even smart to make up for being such a tool......... pathetic. Shit, you took the persona of an imaginary clown from a beer commercial...... that's beyond weak.


----------



## JakeStarkey

sitarro said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can no longer be part of a military that answers to this disaster. I am putting my retirement papers in tomorrow. Sad decision after 21 years but I just can't even think about fighting for this socialist jerkoff we have serving in the White House now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking the Sarah Palin approach and quitting, eh?  Good for you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a dick thing to say, you have absolutely no imagination and aren't even smart to make up for being such a tool......... pathetic. Shit, you took the persona of an imaginary clown from a beer commercial...... that's beyond weak.
Click to expand...


Oh, shut up, sitarro: rehab is for quitters.


----------



## CountofTuscany

strollingbones said:


> my father could have retired before his first tour of vietnam...his reasoning....if all the people who were trained to fight....who had been trained...suddenly got out....you left a bunch of kids to get killed...he didnt enlist to march...he enlisted to fight....he went the first time he was called...he went the last time he was called.....he was away from the family many times...and his was gone for at least a year....never 4 months or 6 months....he couldnt telly phone or email.....all they had was snail mail ....
> 
> he received the bronze star for his efforts...and many other things....a whole chest full of ribbons etc...
> 
> 
> he dies of cancer....was it agent orange...i dont know...he use to talk about being in a jungle so thick you could nt see your hand extended at arms length...they would call for the orange...it would be dropped..he said within a half hour....it was all gone...and they were breathing this?
> 
> i am very proud of my father....
> 
> my advice to you...run...get the hell out....enjoy your family....a 4 th is really pushing your luck the odds are against you....
> 
> do what you need to do for your family and yourself....you have given 21 years.....thats enough


Sorry for your loss. I can relate to your situation.


----------



## Navy Pride

ConHog said:


> I can no longer be part of a military that answers to this disaster. I am putting my retirement papers in tomorrow. Sad decision after 21 years but I just can't even think about fighting for this socialist jerkoff we have serving in the White House now.



You do that then he wins............Don't give up....


----------



## JakeStarkey

Obama is not a socialist, and conhog is not worth the whining anymore.


----------



## eots

Echo Zulu said:


> Corndog must really hate his country.
> 
> If we were attacked by terrorists, he's be on the USMB posting instead of using his 'military skills' to defend our country, all because he hates the President so much.
> 
> What a douche.



you mean like in red dawn !!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J2LG-ASco6o]YouTube - Red Dawn - Clip 01 - Invasion Begins[/ame]


----------



## Charles_Main

This thread does a good job of exposing the Dark and mean side of people in general.


----------



## ConHog

Charles_Main said:


> This thread does a good job of exposing the Dark and mean side of people in general.



that could be said about quite a few threads on this board.


----------



## topspin

ConHog said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread does a good job of exposing the Dark and mean side of people in general.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that could be said about quite a few threads on this board.
Click to expand...


 All BS aside, it's sad were losing a brave hero!!! thanks for you service in the military and police force. Your 100x braver than me, and Obama forgot his move to the middle he went far left from center left. He'll be gone in 12, and I hope he hasn't pissed off too many other of our best and bravest.


----------

